# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2016



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2016 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2016 às 00:00)

chove por albufeira


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2016 às 00:10)

Boas,
Por aqui, apesar da manhã bem fria, o dia foi agradável.
Máx: *26,1ºC*
Min:* 5,8ºC 
*
Agora céu nublado e estão *11,8ºC *

*BOM FERIADO! *


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2016 às 00:23)

Por Vendas Novas esteve a chuviscar.ja parou! 
Continua a temperatura de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk

Bom feriado!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2016 às 12:44)

Bom Dia,
Novembro começa com temperaturas amenas, mas também já têm os dias contados.
Cairam uns chuviscos logo de manhã, acumularam *0.1mm *
Estão *23,1ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (1 Nov 2016 às 17:16)

Dia com muito sol e algumas nuvens baixas e médias que até agora não têm dado em nada.
Estava previsto aguaceiros e uma ou outra trovoada e nada, fiasco total.
Vamos ver como será a noite.

Extremos do dia :

Máx : 25.6ºC
Mín : 16.2ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2016 às 17:26)

Brunomc disse:


> Estava previsto aguaceiros e uma ou outra trovoada e nada, fiasco total.


Pelas nossas paragens isso é só quando o rei faz anos


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2016 às 20:01)

Boa noite
Por Vendas novas dia parcialmente nublado
Temperatura máxima um pouco mais baixa que ontem
Tmáx 24°C
Tmin 17°C

Atual de 19°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2016 às 21:42)

Boas,
Já se vai notando a descida gradual da temperatura, daqui a uma semana vamos andar com máximas abaixo dos 15ºC e mínimas abaixo dos 5ºC 
Máx: *24,2ºC*
Min: *11,5ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e estão* 12,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2016 às 21:44)

A próxima semana será mais fria , sentiremos já a entrada do ontono

Temperatura atual de 17,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2016 às 21:58)

Boas,
Dia de céu pouco nublado, a temperatura chegou aos 20ºc.
De resto só lá mais para o fim-de-semana é que deverá chover e para a semana o tempo já deverá ser bem mais frio!


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2016 às 22:52)

teremos 2 ou 3 dias mais frescos... se o anticiclone se impuser sem fluxo de norte ou nordeste, as temperaturas vão recuperar e as geadas se aparecerem serão débeis.

vamos ter é fumo das queimadas agrícolas.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2016 às 19:58)

Boa Noite,
O dia de hoje acordou com nevoeiro mas depressa se dissipou, de resto durante o dia houve apenas algumas nuvens.
Máx:* 23,1ºC *
Min: *10,6ºC 
*
Tatual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2016 às 20:52)

Não me digam que com o calor que fez e as nuvens que vi desfilarem a tarde toda não caiu nem uma pinguinha em alguma parte do Sul do país 

Foi um dia normal, de Outono: nevoeiro matinal que se foi num instante, sol e calor, um ventinho mais fresco depois de almoço e muitas nuvens da parte da tarde. Fora isso, nada.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2016 às 20:55)

Boa noite
Por Vendas novas o dia teve duas caras: manhã com sol e de tarde céu nublado.
Máxima de 24°C
Mínima de 16°C
Temperatura atual de 17°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2016 às 14:04)

o típico céu de trovoada aqui por Faro...

cúmulos em crescimento por todo o lado.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2016 às 14:27)

Vendas Novas:

Céu com algumas nuvens, temperatura atual de 24°C
Mínima de 15°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2016 às 16:38)

não deu em nada... já está a desmobilizar.


----------



## vitoreis (3 Nov 2016 às 18:53)

Chuviscos em Faro. Parece que teremos umas horas de festa durante as próximas 24 horas


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2016 às 19:03)

comecei a correr, começou a chuviscar...
deixei de correr, deixou de chuviscar...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2016 às 19:59)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro pouco denso em alguns locais, aqui não era o caso mas em zonas mais baixas junto ao rio havia.
Máx:* 22,7ºC*
Min: *9,1ºC 
*
Tatual: *14,4ºC* 
As células lá vão desfilando todas no mar, se a depressão estivesse uns km's mais para leste, tínhamos a festa toda, é pena! Não espero nada de especial.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2016 às 20:00)

Mais um dia de verão de São Martinho... em relação á chuva não espero nada de especial!


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2016 às 20:11)

A sudoeste de Tânger estão a surgir algumas células bastante interessantes. Ainda para além do alcance dos radares espanhóis e tugas mas visível no satélite (não obstante a nebulosidade alta). Irá chegar ao sul de PT? Só esperando para ver


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2016 às 20:43)

Vendas novas 
Chuva e troveja
Mínima de 16°C
Temperatura atual de 18°C
Pressão atmosférica de 1013 hPa
Humidade relativa de 81%
Pluviosidade de 2.0
Vento de 9 k/h NE

Dados da minha estação Auriol



Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2016 às 21:09)

Por cá já choveu bem, parou e agora está muito vento e algumas rajadas até assobiam


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2016 às 21:25)

Boas, por aqui, deve ter sido dia de céu nublado.  Entre as 18h40 e as 19h20m, apanhei chuva desde da Conceição de Tavira até Olhão. Esta manhã, apanhei um nevoeiro cerrado entre Ourique e Beja, nem dava para ver uma vaca à frente.  Só começou a abrir a partir das 11 horas.

Um algarvio é raro ver nevoeiro, vai para o Alentejo e apanha nevoeiro cerrado parece uma coisa estranha.  

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 15.0ºC

Mas, o tempo está ainda quente, hoje estava menos frio de manhã do que em Setembro quando fui a Beja. 

A erva já vem nascendo algumas partes do Baixo Alentejo, mais especialmente entre Beja e Mértola, entre Beja e Castro Verde, o cenário continua seco e pouca erva ainda nascida, ainda vi o mesmo cenário, as vacas a comerem "terra", porque não há erva e os bombeiros a encherem um reservatório perto de Mértola para o gado.


----------



## trepkos (3 Nov 2016 às 21:40)

Começa a soprar vento em Évora.

Mas chuva nada.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2016 às 22:46)

pode ser que a coisa anime amanhã de manhã...

hoje só tivemos palha... chuva fraca e não sei se alguma lama porque já era de noite e não vi como ficou o carro.


----------



## Thomar (4 Nov 2016 às 08:33)

Bom dia! Por aqui já chuviscou qualquer coisa antes das 7h30m.
Agora, ouve-se trovoada muito distante, e olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA parece-me aproximar festa .

Edit: Mais um trovão distante mas aproxima-se! 

Edit 2: Já pinga, céu muito escuro a SW.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 08:48)

Bom dia.

Ai temos a visita mais esperada  Por Arronches já pinga, nada do outro mundo, mas daquela chuva continua mais ou menos intensa.
Nota-se a descida de temperatura, a qual acredito irá descer à medida que for passando o dia. 
Que saudades deste tempo de Outono


----------



## Thomar (4 Nov 2016 às 08:57)

Por aqui já passou a trovoada, resumiu-se a 4 trovões audíveis e a 2/3 minutos de chuva forte, mais uns 7/8 minutos de chuva moderada e agora vai apenas chovendo fraco, vento muito fraco.


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2016 às 09:02)

Vendas novas 
Já choveu e trovejou, durante 5 minutos, fortes.
Mínima de 16°C
Temperatura atual de 19°C
Pressão atmosférica de 1013 hPa
Humidade relativa de 81%
Pluviosidade de 2.0
Vento de 9 k/h NE

Para já não chove, mas ela vai regressar daqui a pouco.

Dados da minha estação Auriol



Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2016 às 09:26)

2,4mm...

chuva fraca.


----------



## trepkos (4 Nov 2016 às 09:45)

Aqui em Évora nada. Passa tudo ao lado, pra variar.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2016 às 10:08)

Por Faro continua a chuva fraca, pouca coisa até ao momento. Entretanto o GFS revê em baixa a precipitação. Espero um episódio normal nestas bandas e ainda não é desta que as barragens vão acumular alguma água.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2016 às 10:12)

*0.3mm *até ao momento ￼￼e não se vê nada de especial no radar, ontem no facebook só se via notícias a alertar para o mau tempo, mais parecia que vinha ai o fim do mundo￼  vamos ver o resto do dia, mas até ao momento nem o aviso amarelo para alguns distritos do sul se justifica.


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2016 às 10:23)

pra já não se vê nada muito organizado... não há ecos de trovoadas.

aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2016 às 10:31)

Esta estação em Sines, está com registos de vento bem agressivos.
Rajada máxima: 96,5 km/h (8:08)
Vento máxima: 86,7 km/h (10:00)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS11

Serão verdadeiros os valores?


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2016 às 11:24)

Bom dia,
Muita chuva por aqui, eu diria um autêntico diluvio, 0.6mm acumulados até agora.
o sol parece querer aparecer.


----------



## Happy (4 Nov 2016 às 11:42)

Diluvio em Portimão já há 10 minutos...acredito que vá causar problemas...


----------



## Happy (4 Nov 2016 às 11:45)

E já troveja também...


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2016 às 12:38)

por aqui tudo normal...

algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2016 às 14:35)

Boas,
Sigo com chuva fraca a moderada, pode não ser grande animação mas desde que vá chovendo já me dou para satisfeito, faz muita falta. Interessante aquelas células no Baixo Alentejo, veremos se cá chegam.
O vento por aqui não é nada de significativo, aliás é quase nulo, estão *17,7ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2016 às 16:14)

Chove bem horizonte completamente fechado. A temperatura desceu, *15,5ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2016 às 16:24)

Por Faro nada de nada mas está bem escuro! Parece que existem alguns aguaceiros na serra pelo menos avistam-se algumas células. 
Por aqui corremos o risco de levar com grande fiasco aliás está uma típica manta de retalhos com alguns aguaceiros um pouco por todo o sul do país mas sem nada de concreto. Os cerca de 30mm previstos para aqui parecem longe no entanto ainda pode vir qualquer coisa. 
Não é de todo uma situação agradável ainda mais com um poderoso anti-ciclone à vista.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2016 às 16:28)

Bons acumulados em Castro Verde:


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

Pouco há a relatar por aqui, um ou outro período de chuva fraca e nada mais... as células enfraquecem assim que avançam para norte, vamos ter de esperar por melhores situações.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Nov 2016 às 16:31)

Em Moura, chuva moderada entre as 8:30 e as 9:30. Já à tarde, aguaceiro muito forte por volta das 15:30, mas que nao durou mais do que 10 minutos. Agora tudo calmo. Aparentemente mais frio.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2016 às 17:43)

É medonho aquilo que está a chegar a Odemira  Tão negro!


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2016 às 18:20)

céu muito nublado, alguma chuva fraca e mais nada...

muito ar seco misturado com os aguaceiros.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2016 às 18:51)

Por aqui já chove bem há coisa de 1h.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2016 às 19:12)

O acumulado de hoje deve-se ficar pelos *3.2mm*, as células que estão a sul vão-se ficando pelo caminho. Amanhã espero mais 4/5mm com a frente e depois a torneira fecha-se. 
Notável já o arrefecimento, estão *14,7ºC* mas o vento dá uma sensação mais fria.


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2016 às 19:51)

não espero precipitação no que resta do dia nem amanhã... 

depois segue-se um período de uns 10 dias pelo menos com tempo seco e algum frio durante a noite.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Nov 2016 às 20:32)

Por aqui (Moura) vai chovendo de forma fraca a moderada há mais de uma hora sem parar! Nada mau o dia de hoje em termos de precipitação!
(Segundo a estação Meteoalentejo da Escola Secundária de Moura, o dia soma já 12mm... nada mau!)


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2016 às 21:04)

*Mau tempo com estragos em Ferreira do Alentejo*

*O mau tempo já fez estragos, esta tarde, nalgumas zonas de Ferreira do Alentejo*

Segundo informação do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Beja da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil um fenómeno extremo de vento provocou, nalgumas zonas da vila, danos em telhados de algumas habitações e em toldos de esplanadas, há ainda o registo de algumas árvores caídas. Para os locais das ocorrências foram mobilizados meios dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ferreira do Alentejo

fonte 

Fotos: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/sociedade/581caa3d0cf29175b3ab1f6a/


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2016 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva fraca.

Máxima: 21.1ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC
actual: 18.2ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2016 às 21:15)

Ainda passou uma célula com alguma trovoada no eixo Quarteira -Loulé. Parecia que vinha tudo abaixo...foram uns 5 min de chuva forte e tão depressa como veio desapareceu. Os maiores acumulados devem ser no interior do Barlavento e pela serra do Caldeirão. No resto está muito fraco. No Sotavento então contam-se uns míseros mm's.
Entretanto não deve vir grande coisa para a noite.


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2016 às 21:23)

Fortes rajadas de vento provocaram quedas de árvores e danos em habitações, automóveis e cafés em Ferreira do Alentejo, no distrito de Beja, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros locais.

Mais um tornado.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 21:39)

DaniFR disse:


> *Mau tempo com estragos em Ferreira do Alentejo*
> 
> *O mau tempo já fez estragos, esta tarde, nalgumas zonas de Ferreira do Alentejo*
> 
> ...





Agreste disse:


> Fortes rajadas de vento provocaram quedas de árvores e danos em habitações, automóveis e cafés em Ferreira do Alentejo, no distrito de Beja, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros locais.
> 
> Mais um tornado.


Relato de possível tornado em Boavista dos Pinheiros, Beja:
Mas não acredito que o tornado tenha _andado_ tantos quilómetros até Ferreira do Alentejo...
Provavelmente houve um tornado em Boavista e outro em Ferreira do Alentejo.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2016 às 23:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Relato de possível tornado em Boavista dos Pinheiros, Beja:
> Mas não acredito que o tornado tenha _andado_ tantos quilómetros até Ferreira do Alentejo...
> Provavelmente houve um tornado em Boavista e outro em Ferreira do Alentejo.



Eu estive na Boavista o dia inteiro, de manhã o tempo estava muito feio e com vento, mas fora isso eram só nuvens negras e o vento acalmou. Lá para as 17h começou a surgir algo muito negro vindo de sul, às 18h descambou, mas nada que tivesse essa claridade. Isso é mesmo no concelho de Odemira?

Edit: Eu entrei às 10h no trabalho, cheguei a ver algumas mammatus, mas o radar não mostrou nada de significante às 11h


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2016 às 23:17)

A situação em Beja terá sido às 11h00. Ouve-se o sinal horário na rádio.

A de Ferreira do Alentejo será da mesma célula (supercélula) que cresceu muito rapidamente aqui a Sul de Silves e passou por cá com forte trovoada de manhã, perto das 11h00. Avistei uma funnel cloud nessa altura, muito rápida.. e nas estradas aqui haviam muitos ramos partidos... na altura pareceu-me que fossem só rajadas fortes, e não vi mais nada para além da funnel.... O IPMA confirmou que as imagens de radar eram compatíveis com esse tipo de ocorrências. Esse célula seguir para Norte e passou por Ferreira do Alentejo depois.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 23:18)

vamm disse:


> Eu estive na Boavista o dia inteiro, de manhã o tempo estava muito feio e com vento, mas fora isso eram só nuvens negras e o vento acalmou. Lá para as 17h começou a surgir algo muito negro vindo de sul, às 18h descambou, mas nada que tivesse essa claridade. Isso é mesmo no concelho de Odemira?
> 
> Edit: Eu entrei às 10h no trabalho, cheguei a ver algumas mammatus, mas o radar não mostrou nada de significante às 11h


A única informação que tenho é que foi em Boavista, Beja. 
Vou tentar reunir mais informações.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2016 às 23:27)

ecobcg disse:


> A situação em Beja terá sido às 11h00. Ouve-se o sinal horário na rádio.
> 
> A de Ferreira do Alentejo será da mesma célula (supercélula) que cresceu muito rapidamente aqui a Sul de Silves e passou por cá com forte trovoada de manhã, perto das 11h00. Avistei uma funnel cloud nessa altura, muito rápida.. e nas estradas aqui haviam muitos ramos partidos... na altura pareceu-me que fossem só rajadas fortes, e não vi mais nada para além da funnel.... O IPMA confirmou que as imagens de radar eram compatíveis com esse tipo de ocorrências. Esse célula seguir para Norte e passou por Ferreira do Alentejo depois.


Sendo assim não sei de nada 
Por aqui as pessoas não ligam muito ao que se passa com o tempo, só importa se vai chover ou não, se há coisas estragadas ou não, mas o dia hoje tinha mesmo cara de mau tempo, bastante negro e com nuvens carregadas.
De qualquer das maneiras, hei-de investigar amanhã se os meus colegas ouviram falar de alguma coisa.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Nov 2016 às 23:42)

A Rádio que se ouve é a Rádio Vidigueira (90.0FM). A distância em linha reta da Vidigueira a Boavista dos Pinheiros é de cerca de 100 Km (Google Earth). Não sei se será possível captar o sinal da Rádio Vidigueira a tão grande distância...
Também é importante saber se o vídeo é mesmo do dia de hoje.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2016 às 23:50)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> A Rádio que se ouve é a Rádio Vidigueira (90.0FM). A distância em linha reta da Vidigueira a Boavista dos Pinheiros é de cerca de 100 Km (Google Earth). Não sei se será possível captar o sinal da Rádio Vidigueira a tão grande distância...
> Também é importante saber se o vídeo é mesmo do dia de hoje.


Duvido muito e aquele sotaque é mais cerrado. O daqui é mais puxado para o Algarvio.


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2016 às 00:52)

boavista dos pinheiros não é... o plano não é tão aberto e descampado.

boavista pode ser algum monte na vidigueira...


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2016 às 01:04)

duvido que a emissão da rádio da vidigueira chegue a ourique, quanto mais a odemira.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2016 às 09:22)

Bom dia,
vai caindo alguma chuva.
Nevoeiro bastante cerrado, visibilidade muito reduzida.


----------



## trepkos (5 Nov 2016 às 11:46)

Rumo ao redondo/Alandroal.


----------



## trepkos (5 Nov 2016 às 11:57)

Célula com bom desenvolvimento.

Tem um bom aspecto.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2016 às 11:57)

Boas,
Manhã com alguns aguaceiros, até agora o acumulado é de *2.7mm*, vamos ver o que a frente rende.
Destaque para o vento que tem sido forte
Tatual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Nov 2016 às 12:39)

Dilúvio considerável em Évora.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2016 às 14:53)

*5.1mm *até ao momento
Vai chovendo fraco com algum vento, estão *14,2ºC *que é a mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2016 às 15:08)

Já se vai notando o arrefecimento, 11.5ºc agora. Chuva fraca.


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2016 às 15:29)

isto é um bocado ridículo mas ao ler a entrevista do Fernando Mamede, atleta bejense bastante conhecido, ele a certa altura diz que corria entre Beja e a Boavista nos seus treinos enquanto jovem. 

provavelmente essa localidade Boavista, que não conheço, ficará nos arredores de Beja em direção à Vidigueira.


----------



## BEJA (5 Nov 2016 às 15:45)

A Boavista a que se referem, onde ontem ocorreu o fenómeno de vento localizado, é Santa Claro de Louredo. Uma pequena aldeia a sul de Beja, que é por aqui vulgarmente conhecida como Boavista.


----------



## trepkos (5 Nov 2016 às 15:49)

Vai chovendo com vento por Évora.


----------



## trepkos (5 Nov 2016 às 16:10)

Tornado captado em vídeo ontem em Monte do Trigo, Évora.

Vi o vídeo no FB mas não dá para colocar aqui devido a questões de privacidade.


----------



## trepkos (5 Nov 2016 às 17:55)

trepkos disse:


> Tornado captado em vídeo ontem em Monte do Trigo, Évora.
> 
> Vi o vídeo no FB mas não dá para colocar aqui devido a questões de privacidade.



Cá está.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2016 às 18:06)

Temperatura em descida com 11,2ºC e vento fraco de NW. 7.1mm acumulados, a maior parte da chuva concentrou-se na parte da manhã e no início de tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2016 às 18:32)

O sol ainda apareceu ao final do dia, o acumulado ficou nos *5.7mm *
O evento rendeu *9mm*
Agora céu limpo, vento fraco de NW e estão *10,5ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2016 às 18:53)

9.8mm por aqui hoje, no total destes 2 dias de 11.6mm.
Seguem-se uns dias de sol.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2016 às 20:39)

*8,5ºC*, tudo bastante húmido, em alguns locais já deve haver uma boa camada de gelo amanhã de manhãjanelas embaciadas graças á grande diferença de temperatura da rua para casa, cá dentro estão 18/19ºC.


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2016 às 22:14)

ainda com 17ºC.

o frio deve estar a chegar.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2016 às 23:57)

*5,5°C* e vento nulo...hoje já vou ter uma mínima jeitosa


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2016 às 01:23)

7,2ºC em descida e vento fraco de NW. A presença de alguma rajada fará a temperatura subir automaticamente.


----------



## Thomar (6 Nov 2016 às 08:04)

Bom dia. Mínima fresquinha por aqui, *+5,7ºC. *
O IPMA previa *+6ºC* para hoje, o que está certo, e prevê *+4ºC* para amanhã e apenas para terça-feira *+2ºC*, vamos ver.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2016 às 08:31)

Boas,
Finalmente algum frio, mínima de 5.5ºc por aqui.
Na parte mais baixa de Portalegre andou á volta dos 3ºc


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2016 às 09:38)

Bom dia!! minima de* 2.4°C*
Não esperava tao baixa, faço ideia amanha e terça


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2016 às 16:03)

Já em vendas novas
Temperatura atual de 16°C
Mínima de 8,5°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2016 às 18:13)

Já em descida rápida !
12°C em vendas novas

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## PTG (6 Nov 2016 às 19:19)

Hoje em Portalegre tivemos uma máxima de 12,9°C e uma mínima de 7,0°C. Neste momento estão 9,2°C. Finalmente sente-se frio.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Nov 2016 às 19:47)

Ainda não senti frio pelos "Algarves"... nota-se efectivamente mais fresco mas nada demais. Esta tarde esteve muito agradável com vento nulo e temperatura amena penso que nos 19/20ºc


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2016 às 20:05)

Boa Noite,
Máx: *15,1ºC*
Min: *2,4ºC *
Hoje já houve formação de geada fraca. No local de forte inversão se não foi aos negativos, andou lá perto, já se notava nas plantações que não estão habituadas ao frio algumas marcas. Infelizmente ainda não vou poder fazer registos lá. Ainda me lembro de uma vez na noite de natal (penso que em 2009) sair de la por volta da meia noite com -3°C/-4°C e para tirar o gelo do vidro do carro foi uma carga de trabalhos
Agora estão* 6,1ºC *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2016 às 20:19)

Por Vendas novas, temperatura atual de 9,5°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2016 às 21:53)

*4,9°C *
Só não está mais baixa porque o vento de vez em quando decide aparecer  basta aparecer uma ligeira brisa para a temperatura subir ou ficar estagnada.


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2016 às 07:48)

Bom dia
Mínima de 6,5°C em vendas Novas
Temperatura atual de 8°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## PTG (7 Nov 2016 às 10:18)

Hoje em Portalegre, mínima de 6,0ºC. No caminho para o trabalho chegou aos 5,0ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Nov 2016 às 10:34)

Bom dia,
Irei reportar a partir de Marvão até ao próximo fim-de-semana.
A noite foi fria por Marvão* 0ºc *de temperatura mínima.
Neste momento vai aquecendo e estão *7ºc.*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2016 às 12:56)

Bom dia,
O vento ficou nulo e a temperatura desceu bem. Mínima de *-0,4°C *
Telhados e carros já com algum gelo junto ao rio estava tudo branquinho mas não consegui tirar foto.
A caminho de Portalegre num local onde passa a ribeira de caia e um pequeno ribeiro a temperatura desceu até aos -2°C. 
Agora por Portalegre céu limpo e vento moderado a dar uma sensação fria.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Nov 2016 às 13:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Mínima de *-0,4°C *



Off-Topic: com um pouco menos ultrapassas a temperatura mais baixa de 2016 

Hoje foi notória a formação de geada, pois junto à ponte que atravessa o Rio Caia, o terreno lavrado há uns dias estava completamente branco nas zonas onde havia sombra 
É de salientar a diferença entre as máximas de há 10 dias, em que no dia 28 estiveram 19,9º C de mínima em Portalegre e esta madrugada estiveram 4,6º C


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2016 às 14:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: com um pouco menos ultrapassas a temperatura mais baixa de 2016
> 
> Hoje foi notória a formação de geada, pois junto à ponte que atravessa o Rio Caia, o terreno lavrado há uns dias estava completamente branco nas zonas onde havia sombra
> É de salientar a diferença entre as máximas de há 10 dias, em que no dia 28 estiveram 19,9º C de mínima em Portalegre e esta madrugada estiveram 4,6º C


A mínima mais baixa registada este ano não é nada comparada com outros anos. Infelizmente só comecei a fazer registos no ano em que o outono/inverno não foi nada de jeito em termos de frio. 
__________
O gelo era mais notório nos campos até esse local, para os lados de Portalegre já não havia tanto pois havia algum vento. Até ai a temperatura andou quase sempre abaixo dos 0°C por volta das 7:30h.


----------



## vamm (7 Nov 2016 às 14:25)

Hoje está bem mais frio e o vento até corta, mesmo assim dizem os termometros que estão cerca de 15C


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2016 às 14:44)

à espera dos valores oficiais mas teremos ficado ligeiramente abaixo dos 10ºC de mínima... 

tarde soalheira, manhã fria.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Nov 2016 às 15:22)

Por aqui as mínimas foram de 10,3ºC em Carvoeiro e 5,3ºC no Sítio das Fontes


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Nov 2016 às 17:15)

Boa tarde,
Hoje por Marvão a máxima foi de* 9.4ºc*.
Amanhã a temperatura já deve subir ligeiramente.


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2016 às 17:32)

Por Vendas novas a máxima foi de 15°C
Mínima de 6,5°C
Atual de 13°C
Pressão atmosférica 1018 hPa
Hr de 56%

Dados da minha estação meteorológica Auriol

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## PTG (7 Nov 2016 às 19:58)

Hoje máxima, em Portalegre, 11,9°C e mínima 6,0°C. Neste momento 8,6°C.


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2016 às 21:03)

Em vendas novas, neste momento 8,5°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2016 às 21:07)

Boa Noite,
Dia invernal o vento era gelado, a sorte é que havia sol, mas mesmo assim não tenho saudades do calor isto aguenta-se bem.
Máx: *14,2ºC*
Min: *-0,4ºC* 

Tatual: *3,9**ºC
*
Daqui nada tenho a temperatura mínima prevista (3ºC)


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2016 às 22:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e temperatura mais baixa. 

Máxima: 17.7ºC
mínima: 9.9ºC


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2016 às 22:34)

Vendas novas
Temperatura atual de 7°C
Hr de 71%
Pressão atmosférica 1021 hPa

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2016 às 23:11)

6,0ºC por Portalegre na minha estação, com direito a inversão térmica. Surpreendido.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2016 às 00:03)

Boas,
Despeço-me com *1,2°C *se continuar a este ritmo amanhã haverá uma boa camada de geada.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2016 às 01:46)

Despeço me com uma temperatura atual de 5,5°C
Mais baixa hoje do que ontem!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2016 às 02:17)

Acho que não há muito a dizer sobre o quão volátil a inversão era.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2016 às 08:27)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *-1,3°C *
Boa camada de geada e alguma neblina. No ano passado a mínima mais baixa que registei em novembro foi de -1,1°C no dia 24.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2016 às 08:44)

Bons dias 
A mínima mais baixa deste outono
4°C
Atuais 6,6°C
82% de Hr

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (8 Nov 2016 às 09:01)

Bom dia! Temperatura mínima mais baixa até agora deste outono, *+1,5ºC*, com direito à primeira geada!


----------



## PTG (8 Nov 2016 às 09:41)

Mínima, hoje em Portalegre, 6,2ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2016 às 11:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Mínima de *-1,3°C *
> Boa camada de geada e alguma neblina. No ano passado a mínima mais baixa que registei em novembro foi de -1,1°C no dia 24.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2016 às 13:20)

DaniFR disse:


>


Raramente tenho tempo para tirar algumas fotos à geada ￼ peço desculpa!! Mas em princípio virão melhores evento de frio que consiga fotografar


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2016 às 13:34)

Boas , temperatura atual de 17°C, vendas novas
Hoje a mínima foi de 4°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2016 às 18:39)

Boas,
Por Marvão:
Minima: *1.2ºc*
Máxima: *10.7ºc*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2016 às 18:48)

Boas,
Máx: *15,2ºC *
Min: *-1,3ºC
*
Tatual: *8,1ºC *
Vão entrar nuvens portanto a inversão vai ser travada, espero pouco mais de 1mm com a "frente" de amanhã. Olhando para os campos nem parece novembro, pouca erva e praticamente não corre água em lado nenhum.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2016 às 23:20)

Boas, 
Por Vendas Novas
Máxima de 18°C
Mínima de 4°C
Temperatura atual de 10°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2016 às 09:32)

A "frente" rendeu *0.4mm*. Txi, tanta fartura  ￼enfim, para vir esta treta mais vale nem vir nada. 
Por Portalegre bastante nevoeiro na zona alta da cidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2016 às 10:04)

Bom dia,
Por Marvão neste momento chove fraco, acompanhado de bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2016 às 17:06)

De manhã choveu em vendas novas
A temperatura atual é de 16°C
Mínima de 9°C
Precipitação apenas rendeu 0,4 mm

Dados da minha estação Auriol 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2016 às 19:28)

Final do dia por Vendas Novas

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2016 às 20:44)

Boas,
Dia de céu muito nublado, o sol ainda tentou espreitar mas foi dificil, pôr do sol com muitas cores, foi um dos que mais gostei até agora.
Tirei algumas fotos mas não estão grande coisa porque foram tiradas com o telemóvel, na realidade era mais bonito.












Entretanto deparei-me com este cenário desolador:




Nem erva se vê no campo que está á volta, mais parece um cenário de final de verão, estas chuvas não têm adiantado nada, passei por um ribeiro que também estava completamente seco, e as principais ribeiras também só correm um fio de água. Outubro terminou com seca fraca e novembro deve ser mais um mês seco.
__________
Vamos voltar á pasmaceira, nem as temperaturas vão ser interessantes.
Máx: *16,1ºC*
Min: *7,0ºC* (registada á meia noite, depois começou a entrar nebulosidade)
Acumulado: *0.5mm*
O mês segue com apenas *9.6mm* e não se vislumbra grande coisa nos próximos tempos. 

Tatual: *11,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2016 às 21:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia de céu muito nublado, o sol ainda tentou espreitar mas foi dificil, pôr do sol com muitas cores, foi um dos que mais gostei até agora.
> Tirei algumas fotos mas não estão grande coisa porque foram tiradas com o telemóvel, na realidade era mais bonito.
> 
> ...


Pois se realmente só choveram 28mm em Outubro o cenário não pode ser bom...
Aqui não me posso queixar o mês passado até acabou na média com cerca de 100mm.
Este mês leva 13,5mm. Vamos ter de esperar por melhores dias.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2016 às 21:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois se realmente só choveram 28mm em Outubro o cenário não pode ser bom...
> Aqui não me posso queixar o mês passado até acabou na média com cerca de 100mm.
> Este mês leva 13,5mm. Vamos ter de esperar por melhores dias.


Os 28mm não são o total do mes todo. Houve perda de dados porque a estação que acompanho ficou off durante algum tempo. Diria que o total do mes foi cerca de 60mm. Depois de um verão rigoroso, precisaríamos de um mes de outubro parecido ao do ano passado, para além disso o final de outubro foi quente, e secou tudo num instante. Começa a ser preocupante, se o inverno for seco nem sei o que pensar.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2016 às 21:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Os 28mm não são o total do mes todo. Houve perda de dados porque a estação que acompanho ficou off durante algum tempo. Diria que o total do mes foi cerca de 60mm. Depois de um verão rigoroso, precisaríamos de um mes de outubro parecido ao do ano passado, para além disso o final de outubro foi quente, e secou tudo num instante. Começa a ser preocupante, se o inverno for seco nem sei o que pensar.


Ak ok, não me tinha apercebido da perda de dados.
Este mês de Novembro parece indiciar para o seco, a não ser que chova alguma coisa de jeito lá mais para o fim do mês.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2016 às 23:14)

Temperatura atual de 12°C
Máxima de 18°C
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Hr 77%

Dados da minha estação meteorológica Auriol

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2016 às 08:13)

Bons dias
Mínima de 9,5°C
Temperatura atual de 10,2°C
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Hr de 92%

Dados da minha estação meteorológica Auriol


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2016 às 13:33)

Boas,
Alguma geada em locais mais abrigados, a mínima foi de *3,7°C *
Mal o céu limpou a temperatura começou a descer bem.
___________
Agora em Portalegre o dia segue com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura deve andar à volta dos 15°C


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2016 às 20:28)

Boas,
Dia de sol por Vendas Novas
Máxima de 19°C
Mínima de 9,5°C
Temperatura atual de 12,8°C
Pressão a 1027 hPa
77% Hr

Dados da minha estação meteorológica Auriol

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2016 às 22:31)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo e temperatura agradável...
Máx: *17,6ºC*
Min:* 3,7ºC*

Tatual: *6,4ºC *


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2016 às 10:21)

Boas,
Mínima de 8,6°C
Atual de 13,5°C
Céu limpo

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2016 às 17:04)

Máxima de 18,3°C
Atual temperatura de 16°C
Céu encoberto 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2016 às 17:23)

Boa Tarde,
Mais um dia que começou frio e com alguma geada, em algumas zonas também havia nevoeiro mas era pontual. Entretanto ao longo do dia apareceram nuvens altas e desde o meio da tarde que o céu tem estado muito nublado. Temperatura amena e vai continuar assim, que autêntica monotonia 
Máx: *17,8ºC *
Min:* 2,3ºC 
*
Tatual: *12ºC 

*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2016 às 23:57)

Boas,
Por aqui começa a formar-se nevoeiro, estão *7,6ºC
94% HR*


----------



## chispe (12 Nov 2016 às 00:13)

Por faro há pouco o veículo acusava 12 graus


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2016 às 13:53)

Boas,
Mínima de 10,6°C
T.atual de 19,6°C
Pressão  1023 hPa
Hr de 78%
Céu nublado 

Dados da minha estação Auriol

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2016 às 18:19)

Boas,
Mais um bonito pôr do sol, pena não ter grande vista para o poente.









Tal como disse ontem á noite, apareceu algum nevoeiro mas depressa desapareceu e a temperatura ainda foi baixinha, ao longo do dia o céu foi ficando mais nublado. Temperatura primaveril, em alguns locais já há flores 
Máx: *19,3ºC*
Min: *4,1ºC 
*
Tatual: *12,8ºC *


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2016 às 19:20)

Boas
Máxima de 20,3°C
T.atual de 16,3°C
Céu nublado 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

Boas, chuva moderada por Marvão


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2016 às 20:07)

Por aqui vai chovendo, está-se a intensificar...
*1.3mm* até ao momento, só este bocadinho já está a ser melhor que a frente de quarta


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2016 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e nada mais.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 10.9ºC

Por aqui, até ao final do mês, não deverá chover muito mais, só se chegar algum aguaceiro durante esta noite, mas muito dificilmente. O 2º mês mais chuvoso, vai ficar bem seco. Mais 1 mês, em que o armazenamento das barragens vão continuar a descer.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2016 às 23:13)

E pronto, mais um evento que de nada valeu,* 2.5mm* foi o que rendeu, estamos ainda longe do fim do mês, mas pelas previsões este mês as poucas vezes que chove são restos de frentes, *12.2mm* é o acumulado mensal, uma tristeza, e a maior tristeza é olhar para a situação das barragens, de qualquer curso de água e dos campos, os animais praticamente só comem terra, é desesperante ver isto em pleno novembro.

Tatual: *11,7ºC *


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2016 às 00:01)

Boas,
Por Vendas novas já choveu depois de jantar
Rendeu 3,7 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,2°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Hr de 98%

Dados da estação Auriol 


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2016 às 10:12)

Boas,
Pouca chuva ontem por Marvão deve ter chovido á volta dos 3mm.
Hoje o dia segue com céu quase limpo e temperatura agradável.


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2016 às 13:47)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Temperatura atual de 21,2°C, portanto hoje mais quente que ontem...
Hr de 75%
Pressão a 1022 hpa

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2016 às 18:50)

Boa Noite,
Noite de lua grande, bastante iluminação, nem precisamos de lanternas em locais escuros, e parece que amanhã vai ser maior.





O dia começou com nevoeiro mas assim que o sol nasceu dissipou-se, temperatura já acima dos 20ºC...
Máx: *20,5ºC *
Min: *8,7ºC
*
Tatual: *13,1ºC *


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Nov 2016 às 19:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Noite de lua grande, bastante iluminação, nem precisamos de lanternas em locais escuros, e parece que amanhã vai ser maior.



Excelente foto @joralentejano 
Ps: com a lua tão grande foi inevitável recordar-me do "Bruce o Todo Poderoso"


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2016 às 19:14)

Excelente foto joralentejano.parabéns!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2016 às 19:15)

Dados de hoje por Vendas novas 

Céu limpo 
Máxima de 22,3°C
Mínima de 12°C
T.atual de 16,1°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Hr de 77%



Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2016 às 22:15)

A lua hoje por Vendas Novas

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2016 às 22:37)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Excelente foto @joralentejano
> Ps: com a lua tão grande foi inevitável recordar-me do "Bruce o Todo Poderoso"





joselamego disse:


> Excelente foto joralentejano.parabéns!
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2016 às 22:40)

Por aqui, o vento de nordeste apareceu e já fez das suas, a temperatura estava a descer a bom ritmo, foi até aos 9,3ºC
Entretanto agora já sigo com *12,8ºC *e continua a subir, humidade a dar grande tombo, de 88% para 61% em pouco tempo.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2016 às 23:01)

Parece que foi a larga escala também  Na minha estação em Portalegre. Vento forte:


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2016 às 08:17)

Bons dias 
Mínima de 10°C
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 11,5°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2016 às 11:44)

Boas, Marvão, sábado final de tarde:


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2016 às 14:59)

Boas tardes,
Temperatura atual de 20,5°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Hr de 57%



Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2016 às 20:58)

Boa Noite,
A famosa super lua assim que nasceu:









Não se nota grandes diferenças na foto de hoje para a de ontem na que está mais ampliada mas pronto por acaso sempre pensei que fosse maior.
______________
Entretanto por aqui a noite passada foi muito ventosa, de manhã tinha o quintal todo de pantanas e as ruas estavam todas cheias de lixo, sensação bastante desagradável, as rajadas devia andar á volta dos 50-60km/h.
Durante o dia só ao sol é que estava calor porque com o vento esteve um dia fresco.
Máx: *18,1ºC*
Min: *10,8ºC 
*
Agora céu limpo e vento nulo, estão *11,4ºC*, a descer mais rapidamente graças ao enfraquecimento do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2016 às 21:32)

Bem...hoje a várzea de Aljezur aqueceu e de que maneira, máxima horária de *25,6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2016 às 22:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de verão de São Martinho. 

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 12.5ºC

A noite é de super lua, tenham cuidado com os lobisomem.  Mas, está mesmo uma noite com bastante luz para ir aos gabunzinos.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2016 às 22:15)

Uma foto desta noite, captada aqui em Silves.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2016 às 22:38)

contei umas 5 pessoas a fotografar a lua enquanto corria... até drones.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2016 às 23:52)

Boa noite
Dia de sol por Vendas novas
Máxima de 22,3°C
T.atualde 12°C
Pressão a 1024 hPa
75% de Hr

A lua está noite






Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2016 às 12:33)

Bons dias
Sol e temperatura atual de 17,7°C
Mínima de 8,6°C
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Hr de 54%
Vento de NE

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Nov 2016 às 12:54)

Boas,
céu limpo e vento moderado.
A lua de ontem:


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2016 às 21:56)

Boas,
Céu limpo durante o dia
Máxima de 21°C
Mínima de 8,6°C
T.atual de 11,5°C
Vento de NE
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Hr de 92%

Dados da estação Auriol

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2016 às 22:08)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu limpo e fresco...
Máx: *17,2ºC*
Min: *6,1ºC 
*
Mínima prestes a ser batida, mas como há uma ligeira brisa, a temperatura está com dificuldades em descer, estão *6,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2016 às 10:20)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo
Mínima de 7°C
T.atual de 14°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2016 às 14:29)

Boas ,
Céu limpo
T.atual de 21,4°C
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Hr de 40%
Vento de SE

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2016 às 17:48)

Boa Noite,
Geada de manhã mas o resto do dia foi quente.
Máx: *21,2ºC *
Min: *1,5ºC

*
Agora estão *11,1ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2016 às 17:56)

joselamego disse:


> Boas ,
> Céu limpo
> T.atual de 21,4°C
> Pressão a 1024 hPa
> ...



A minha estação Auriol está com valores muito diferentes da tua, suspeito que seja da localização ou então algum problema..Hoje não passou dos 20.5ºC..


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2016 às 20:01)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia sem história, sol e secura, a ver-se a partir de domingo esta pasmaceira acaba, este mês leva ainda pouco mais de 16mm.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2016 às 23:32)

Boas,
Despeço-me com *4,2ºC *hoje o vento ainda não apareceu o que tem ajudado a temperatura a descer bem ao contrário de ontem, quem manda nisto tudo é o vento ontem mal desapareceu a temperatura desceu a pique.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2016 às 00:40)

Boas,
Máxima de 22°C
T.atual de 10,3°C
Vento de E
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Hr de 82%


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2016 às 00:41)

Brunomc disse:


> A minha estação Auriol está com valores muito diferentes da tua, suspeito que seja da localização ou então algum problema..Hoje não passou dos 20.5ºC..


Quanto está a debitar a tua estação ?
A máxima que marcou a minha foi 22°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (17 Nov 2016 às 18:11)

joselamego disse:


> Quanto está a debitar a tua estação ?
> A máxima que marcou a minha foi 22°C
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk



Hoje tive máxima de 20.0ºC e mínima de 7.7ºC
Neste momento sigo com 15.6ºC e a humidade relativa a aumentar.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2016 às 21:23)

Por Vendas novas a máxima foi de 20°C
Mínima de 7,7°C
Temperatura atual de 12,3°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Hr de 92%

Dados da estação Auriol 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2016 às 21:29)

Boas,
Amanhecer com alguma geada e neblina, durante o dia o céu permaneceu pouco nublado, temperatura mais uma vez agradável.
Máx: *20,7°C*
Min: *1,1°C *

Tatual: *7,3°C *


----------



## Brunomc (17 Nov 2016 às 22:02)

joselamego disse:


> Por Vendas novas a máxima foi de 20°C
> Mínima de 7,7°C
> Temperatura atual de 12,3°C
> Pressão a 1019 hPa
> ...



Hoje os valores já foram iguais e nem fui mexer na estação..lol


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2016 às 00:16)

Brunomc disse:


> Hoje os valores já foram iguais e nem fui mexer na estação..lol




Ainda bem Bruno, é sinal que as nossas estações da Auriol são boas!

Céu estrelado
temperatura atual de 10,5ºC
Vento E
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Hr de 90%


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2016 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Muito nevoeiro neste momento com *7,8°C *
A mínima foi de *5,6°C* registada antes do nevoeiro aparecer.


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2016 às 12:27)

Bom dia
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de 17°C
Mínima de 9,7°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2016 às 14:27)

Boas,
O orvalho do nevoeiro desta manhã ainda deu para acumular *0.1mm*, o lado mais húmido da minha rua estava todo molhado e sentia-se uma morrinha na cara.
Agora céu a ficar mais nublado e estão *15,8ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2016 às 16:26)

Boas,
Aqui á pouco já pingou e neste momento recomeça a chover fraco.


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

Por Vendas novas já chove
T.atual de 15°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (18 Nov 2016 às 20:36)

Máxima do dia - 19.1ºC
Mínima do dia - 9.8ºC

Dia de céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva fraca durante a tarde.
Neste momento sigo com 13.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2016 às 20:51)

Boas,
Máxima de 19,O°C
Mínima de 9,7°C
T.atual de 13,5°C
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento NE
Hr de 93%
A chuva fraca de tarde rendeu apenas 1mm , segundo a minha estação 


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2016 às 01:33)

Boa noite,
Por aqui a noite segue fria, com *4,2°C* e *98% HR*
Nota-se que se está a formar nevoeiro.

Aguardemos então pela tão desejada chuva, o GFS prevê cerca de 30mm e os outros modelos também prevêem à volta disso, veremos! Seria um acumulado bastante bom


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2016 às 02:17)

Boas, 
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Hr de 95%
T.atual de 9,5°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2016 às 13:15)

Boas,
O nevoeiro ontem era apenas disperso, de manhã não havia. Fez com que a temperatura descesse bem, a mínima foi de *1,7ºC *Mais uma manhã com alguma geada, no ano passado a primeira vez que houve geada foi no dia 24  este ano já conto 8.
Agora céu com algumas nuvens, o dia segue bastante agradável  estão *15,1ºC *e o vento é fraco


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2016 às 13:25)

Boa tarde,
Céu a ficar nublado, logo noite já deve chover
Mínima de 7,8°C
T.atual de 16,7°C
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Hr de 66%



Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2016 às 14:07)

Andei a limpar o meu pluviômetro , para ver a quantidade da chuva hoje de noite e amanhã ! Ehhh!!!
T.atual de 17°C
Céu com nuvens 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2016 às 17:00)

Céu a ficar nublado
T.atual de 15,5°C
Vento de SO
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Hr de 66%


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2016 às 19:59)

O vento já começa a intensificar 
Daqui a umas horas já deverá chover
T.atual de 13,4°C
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento de S 
Hr a 83%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2016 às 20:41)

Boa Noite,
O dia de hoje já não foi tão quente, ao longo da tarde o sol foi ficando mais enfraquecido graças ás nuvens altas que apareceram, ao final do dia já era possível ver muitas nuvens no horizonte.
Máx: *16,1ºC*
Min: *1,7ºC *

Agora já vai chuviscando, o vento é nulo mas penso que deverá começar-se a intensificar em breve tal com a precipitação, veremos.
Tatual: *9,5ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2016 às 21:31)

Boas,
Já caifraca, desde á uns minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2016 às 22:07)

Chuva fraca mas persistente, vai acumulando devagar, *0.7mm *


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2016 às 22:58)

0,6mm por aqui. 10,8ºC.


----------



## criz0r (19 Nov 2016 às 23:00)

Boa noite, chove moderado aqui pela zona de Belver há cerca de 1h. Algum frio à mistura e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2016 às 23:04)

Chuva fraca, chuvisco para já por Vendas novas
T.atual de 13°C
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento de S
Hr de 97%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2016 às 23:39)

Chove fraco, quase morrinha, mas muito constante. 1,5mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2016 às 23:41)

e por hoje despeço-me com chuva fraca mas certinha.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2016 às 23:42)

Temperatura desceu para 12,6°C, tal como a pressão atmosférica para 1013 hPa
Chuva fraca
Para já rendeu 0,2 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2016 às 23:49)

Chuva moderada agora, bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2016 às 00:12)

Sábado termina com *1.4mm*
Agora chove moderadamente, chuva miudinha mas que cai com intensidade, *0.5mm* no novo dia. Todos os modelos prevêm 30 a 40mm. Veremos, será uma rega se assim for 
*10,1ºC *estáveis


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2016 às 00:59)

A chuva já é moderada
Meu pluviômetro está a dar 3,5 mm 
T.atual de 12,7°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2016 às 01:04)

Já com 3,3mm após as 0h. Acumula certinho.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2016 às 02:54)

8,1mm, chove mais moderadamente. 11,4ºC e 100% HR, pressão a descer.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2016 às 03:03)

Vai chovendo fraco com algumas pausas mas parece que vem ai chuva mais continua, *5.5mm* até ao momento.
A temperatura vai subindo lentamente, estão *10,8ºC* com vento fraco e* 100% HR

EDIT: *chove com mais intensidade!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2016 às 03:12)

*10,5mm,* ultrapassando a previsão do GFS entre as 0 e as 3h! Radar definitivamente muito enganador.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2016 às 03:21)

Chove com bastante intensidade, acumulado a subir rapidamente, *7.3mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2016 às 03:49)

Já com 14mm, continua a chover continuamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2016 às 09:04)

Bom dia,
Esteve quase toda a madrugada a chover, neste momento chove fraco e o nevoeiro matem-se.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2016 às 10:57)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu muito nublado, períodos de chuva fraca por enquanto. Vento fraco de SW. Temperatura amena.

Bom domingo!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2016 às 11:29)

Bom dia,
Choveu praticamente toda a noite, por volta das 8 caiu uma bela chuvada, a mais forte até agora.
Agora continua a chover 
*15.6mm*


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2016 às 12:47)

Boas,
Aqui por Vendas novas o acumulado até agora, segundo o meu pluviômetro é de 13,5 mm
temperatura atual de 17,2ºC
Pressão atmosférica a 1008 hPa
Hr de 94%
Vento de SO


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2016 às 13:38)

Continua a chover 
14,7 mm de acumulado 
Temperatura estável nos 17,4°C
Vento por vezes mais forte

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## chispe (20 Nov 2016 às 14:50)

Por faro estava cair bem há 15 minutos muito vento e muita chuva


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2016 às 15:15)

Chuva forte nesta altura
Acumulado a subir
18 mm
Temperatura de 17°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2016 às 16:08)

Acumulado até agora de 23 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2016 às 16:35)

Chuva e vento fortes, o nevoeiro continua cerrado


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2016 às 17:14)

Por aqui resume-se a aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada, alguns aguaceiros durante o resto do dia e muito vento. Sem contar que está um friozinho mesmo bom para estar ao pé da lareira a ver uns filmezinhos  mas já fazia muita falta esta água!


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2016 às 17:55)

ainda não chegámos aos 10mm. Alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2016 às 18:05)

JÁ não chove. Parou nos 45mm.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2016 às 18:17)

Já não chove,acumulado de 24,2 mm
Temperatura de 15°C
Pressão a 1005 hPa
Hr de 96%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2016 às 19:55)

Boas, por aqui, alguns aguaceiros que renderam 7 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2016 às 20:18)

Boa noite,
*26.1mm *por aqui ￼ 
*27.5mm* no total do evento
O mes segue com *39.9mm*, pelo menos já não acaba com um acumulado miserável.

Vamos ver o que rende a frente da madrugada.

Agora nevoeiro e *12,6°C*


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2016 às 20:34)

Por Vendas novas agora só ligeiro chuvisco ...a chuva com gotas grossas só deverá vir lá para noitinha
Acumulado até agora de 24,5 mm
T.atual de 15,5°C
A máxima foi de 17,3°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2016 às 23:47)

Imensa chuva neste momento 
28 mm de acumulação 
Temperatura estável nos 15,4°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Dilúvio 
Já com 32 acumulado 
Deixo fotos 













Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2016 às 00:47)

42 mm de acumulado até momento 
Continua rain rain.::

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitoreis (21 Nov 2016 às 02:13)

Ventania das antigas!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2016 às 09:02)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a frente da madrugada rendeu *18.7mm
46.2mm *no total do evento, excelente! 

Vamos ver se calha algum aguaceiro.


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2016 às 11:25)

Por aqui a frente rendeu 45,7 mm
Hoje de manhã ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros ..
T.minima de 11,7°C
T.atual de 15°
Abertas de sol


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2016 às 12:32)

Boas,
Ontem o dia terminou com 45,7mm.
Hoje segue com 19.3mm.
Neste momento algum sol e vão de vez em quando caindo alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2016 às 13:41)

Boas,
Aguaceiro moderado a forte à pouco, acumulado subiu para *19.5mm*
Agora o sol já espreita, estão *13,1°C*


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2016 às 15:37)

Boas,
Céu com abertas de sol 
Já vieram alguns aguaceiros
Hoje segue apenas com 2 mm
Temperatura atual de 16°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2016 às 19:11)

Boa noite,
Ainda caiu um aguaceiro ao início da noite, acumulou hoje 3,5 mm
Total acumulado desde sexta de 47,7 mm
Temperatura em queda 11,3°C
Máxima   °C
Mínima de   , °C
Pressão a 1006 hPa
Hr de 94%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2016 às 20:08)

Boa Noite,
Algumas fotos de hoje para demonstrar o ambiente outonal:

















Antes do aguaceiro mais forte do dia chegar...




Os cursos de água já estão num melhor estado.








São dias como estes que precisamos ao longo do inverno para esta seca desaparecer de vez.
Máxima de *14,1ºC *
Agora céu limpo e ligeira brisa de NW, estão *7,6ºC* (mínima do dia)


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2016 às 20:52)

Temperatura a descer, 10,1° C
Vento de NE
Hr de 97%


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2016 às 20:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Algumas fotos de hoje para demonstrar o ambiente outonal:
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas fotos Joralentejano...
Aqui por Vendas novas a frente trouxe bons acumulados e veio saciar um pouco as terras!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2016 às 21:06)

joselamego disse:


> Fantásticas fotos Joralentejano...
> Aqui por Vendas novas a frente trouxe bons acumulados e veio saciar um pouco as terras!
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Obrigado!! 
Agora só com a continuação é que isto se recompõe, mas pelo menos já veio a aliviar um pouco a situação.


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2016 às 21:53)

Temperatura já nos 9°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2016 às 23:14)

Boas,
Por aqui a noite já segue bem fria, céu limpo e vento nulo, inversão a trabalhar bem.
Tatual: *3,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2016 às 11:17)

Bons dias
Mínima de 5,6C
T.atual de 12,2°C
Pressão a 1006 hPa
Hr de 92%
Vento de E

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2016 às 11:29)

Bom Dia,
O dia acordou com bastante nevoeiro e frio...
Mínima de *2,2ºC 
*
Agora céu limpo, vento fraco de NW e estão *11,9ºC *


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2016 às 13:43)

Céu com algumas nuvens 
T.atual de 13,2°C
Vento fraco de Norte

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (22 Nov 2016 às 14:06)

Nao sei quanto ao resto dos meus colegas do Sul, mas aqui em frente à costa avistam-se grandes colunas desde manhã cedo. Vistas daqui têm um aspecto assustador!

Hoje pelas 9h40 no caminho para Odemira era esta a vista:






À pouco pelas 13h20, a partir de Odemira:


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2016 às 14:07)

Vão surgindo pequenos aguaceiros por aqui...
Já pingou! 
*12,5°C *


----------



## vamm (22 Nov 2016 às 14:11)

Neste momento já está mais "desfeita", mas novas bigornas surgem ao longe


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2016 às 17:38)

o final da tarde ficou nublado aqui em Faro.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2016 às 19:21)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui ao longo do dia foram aparecendo algumas células no horizonte.
Tirei algumas fotos
Célula que passou de raspão e que ainda deu uns pingos:












Várias torres iam crescendo a NNW:




E por trás da serra:




Desculpem a qualidade mas foram tiradas com o telemóvel.
E o dia resumiu-se a isto, notável que graças a esta descida das temperaturas as árvores estão a perder as folhas rapidamente. 
O dia foi frio.
Máx: *13,1ºC*
Min: *2,2ºC 
*
Agora já arrefece bem, céu limpo e vento nulo.
Tatual:* 4,1ºC *

Amanhã de manhã deve haver uma boa camada de geada, caso não apareça vento ou nevoeiro tal como na noite passada.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2016 às 19:42)

Boas,
Dia de sol e nuvens 
T.maxima   ,  °C
T.Minima  , °C
T.atual de 8,8°C
Vento de N
Pressão a 1006 hPa
Hr de 94%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2016 às 22:15)

Boas,
Noite gélida,*1,9°C *só apetece estar à lareira.
*95% HR, *bastante orvalho já em cima dos carros, não tarda é gelo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2016 às 22:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Noite gélida,*1,9°C *só apetece estar à lareira.
> *95% HR, *bastante orvalho já em cima dos carros, não tarda é gelo.



Ai, que vou virar pinguim, na próxima 5ª feira. 

Por aqui, caiu um aguaceiro, durante a madrugada, que rendeu 1 mm.

Máxima: 16.4ºC
mínima/actual: 9.8ºC


----------



## vamm (22 Nov 2016 às 22:34)

Por acaso reparei que pelas 19h já havia muito orvalho em cima dos carros, sem contar que a temperatura baixou bastante! 
Pelo caminho havia já uma espécie de nevoeiro rente à estrada molhada.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2016 às 23:29)

Boas,
Temperatura atual de 6,3°C
Hr de 95%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2016 às 00:21)

relâmpagos no mar bastante a sul de faro...

ontem e hoje. É constante mas muito longe no horizonte.


----------



## vamm (23 Nov 2016 às 09:02)

Bom diaaaaa 
A primeira geada grande da época já cá canta:


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2016 às 09:32)

Bons dias
Mínima de 3°C, a mais baixa aqui na cidade este outono 
T.atual de 5,7°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2016 às 16:47)

Boas,
Dia frio, bastante geada de manhã, em alguns locais mas parecia que tinha nevado, campos totalmente brancos 
Nem tive muito tempo mas ainda consegui esta foto com o telemóvel do gelo em cima de um carro:




Máx: *12,6ºC*
Min: *-1,7ºC
*
Agora céu com algumas nuvens e estão* 10,8ºC*
*
*


----------



## Smota (23 Nov 2016 às 17:26)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá chove. 7Cº


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2016 às 18:22)

Boas,
Dia de sol
Máxima de   °C
Mínima de  °C
T.atual de 10,6°C
Pressão a 1008 hPa
Hr de 76%
Vento de NO

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (23 Nov 2016 às 22:18)

Acabei de avistar no mar mas longe um relâmpago.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 15.0ºC
mínima. 7.2ºC
actual: 8.0ºC

Amanhã, rumarei para terras alentejanas.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2016 às 22:38)

Já avistei relâmpagos para norte, mas o radar não mostra nada


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2016 às 22:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já avistei relâmpagos para norte, mas o radar não mostra nada


Não terá sido impressão? Os mapas de  registo de descargas também não mostram nada...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2016 às 22:40)

Pode ter sido esta pequena célula que pouco tempo durou:






O mapa de DEA's do IPMA está desativado.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2016 às 22:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Não terá sido impressão? Os mapas de  registo de descargas também não mostram nada...


Não, não foi impressão avistei relâmpagos, até achei estranho mas deve ter sido uma pequena célula que o SpiderVV mostrou no radar.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2016 às 22:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pode ter sido esta pequena célula que pouco tempo durou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas mesmo os outros não detetam nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2016 às 22:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pode ter sido esta pequena célula que pouco tempo durou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi essa


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2016 às 22:50)

Sigo neste momento com *5,8ºC*, já tive 4,3ºC mas apareceu alguma nebulosidade e estragou logo a descida. O vento é nulo.


----------



## sielwolf (24 Nov 2016 às 00:38)

trovões em Portimão, embora distantes

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2016 às 02:31)

4,6ºC na minha estação em Portalegre.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2016 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro cerrado e *1,8°C *
Mínima de *1,5°C*


----------



## vamm (24 Nov 2016 às 08:23)

Ontem à noite ainda ouvi um trovão, pensei que vinha coisa, mas nada. Por aqui, se havia geada, já era!


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2016 às 10:34)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo, logo noite já deverá chover por Vendas novas
Mínima de 4,5°C
T.atual de 11,2°C
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Hr de 90%
Vento de SO

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## PTG (24 Nov 2016 às 11:03)

Hoje mínima em Portalegre, na minha zona, de 4,6ºC. Muito nevoeiro durante o percurso para o trabalho.


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2016 às 14:33)

Por Vendas novas já choveu antes almoço
Agora abertas de sol
T.atual de 11,5°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2016 às 18:13)

Céu nublado 
T.atual de 11,6°C
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Hr de 79%
Vento de SO
Precipitação da hora almoço de 2 mm
Logo noite vai chover mais...

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2016 às 18:33)

Boa noite,
Aqui á pouco já pingou...
O GFS está louco, coloca para aqui 119mm de chuva até Domingo.


----------



## PTG (24 Nov 2016 às 19:58)

Máxima de hoje não passou dos 9,8°C. Neste momento estão 8,1°C.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2016 às 20:39)

Boas,
Dia frio, ao final do dia caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
Máx: *11,4ºC*
Min: *1,5ºC*
Acumulado: *0.4mm *

Agora estão *8,1ºC* e o vento é praticamente nulo.

O mês segue com *60mm*, se as previsões se concretizassem o mês terminaria com mais de 100mm, vamos ver. As coisas não estiveram animadoras, estava-se mesmo a ver que novembro ia ser uma autêntica desgraça em termos de chuva, mas a coisa lá se recompôs e ainda bem!


----------



## talingas (24 Nov 2016 às 20:53)

Por aqui o vento tem estado a aumentar de intensidade, predominantemente de S. 7,0ºC Tactual.


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2016 às 20:56)

Este mês vendas novas leva de acumulado até hoje de 51 mm
Com a chuva desta noite e amanhã o mês vai melhorar!
T.atual de 10,4°C
Pressão a 1007 hPa
A chuva não deve tardar a começar 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:43)

Boas, por aqui, está um briol do caraças, há pouco o carro marcava 8.0ºC.  Hoje, a máxima não passou dos 12.0ºC, meu rico Algarve que saudades.  Por aqui, não chove, por enquanto. 

Apanhei, chuva que manhã na zona de São Marcos da Serra e Santana da Serra.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2016 às 21:58)

Aí está ela, já chove


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2016 às 22:53)

Por aqui já chove puxada a vento, está a intensificar-se bem, sensação bastante desagradável 
*7,6ºC
1.2mm*


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2016 às 23:02)

31,4mm no que vai do mês... ainda bem longe dos 90mm de média.

dia de céu nublado com um aguaceiro bastante fraco por volta das 14 horas.


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2016 às 23:18)

Por Vendas novas chuva moderada
T.atual de 9,3°C
6,7 mm acumulados do dia de hoje, até o momento 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2016 às 23:34)

Continua a chuva 
7 mm acumulado

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (24 Nov 2016 às 23:49)

3.56mm acumulados. 6,4°C Tactual. Vento moderado de S.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 00:39)

Continua a chuva moderada 
T.estavel nos 9,5°C
Acumulado de 10 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 01:28)

Continua a chuva
Acumulado a subir, 13,2 mm
A temperatura está a subir, 10,2°C, tal como a intensificação do vento

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2016 às 01:46)

Rajada máxima atingida agora na minha estação em Portalegre com 50 km/h.


----------



## talingas (25 Nov 2016 às 04:21)

Por aqui chove ininterruptamente desde as 22:30H de ontem... 23,4mm acumulados desde esse momento. Temperatura tem subido lentamente, até aos actuais 6,9°C.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2016 às 08:35)

Boas,
Chuva toda a noite e continua 
*22.2mm *até ao momento.
*26.6mm *no total do evento.
*86.2mm *é o acumulado mensal

Qualquer curso de água está a enxurrar, os campos são autênticos lagos, já tinha saudades de os ver assim  só é pena a chuva parar em breve.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 08:44)

Boas, 
Toda a noite chuva e vento
Acumulado desde ontem até agora de 39,5 mm
Total do mês de 91 mm
T.atual de 11,5°C
Mínima de 9,4°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (25 Nov 2016 às 09:21)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva. Que dia fantástico.

Não via um dia destes há praticamente um ano. Chove moderado sem parar desde a madrugada.

Já enjoava tanto sol e calor.


----------



## trepkos (25 Nov 2016 às 09:36)

As ruas de Évora estão alagadas. Continua a chover sem parar.

Bastante agradável, visto serem dias raros há que desfrutar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2016 às 09:40)

Bom dia

Hoje só tenho uma palavra para resumir o estado do tempo: CHUVA!!!! 

Desde as primeiras horas da madrugada que chove copiosamente, arrisco-me a dizer que teremos mais de 40mm/50mm acumulados e mais irá acumular durante o resto do dia.
Em Portalegre não havia chapéu de chuva que aguenta-se a força do vento, a qual aliando com a chuva, torna o ambiente desagradável para quem tem de se deslocar no exterior.
Durante a viagem para Arronches, a condução tornou-se bastante cautelosa, dada a força das precipitações e os lençóis de água. Os campos estavam bastante alagados e os cursos de água mostravam uma vitalidade que não se via há muito tempo. Houve uma albufeira que estava a cerca de 50% da capacidade, após o domingo e a madrugada de hoje, estava quase cheia.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a próxima semana, pois a previsão vai no sentido da estabilização do tempo e o que faz falta são mais uns dias desta chuva abençoada


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 09:59)

Bom dia,
Bela noite e inicio de manhã de chuva persistente, os campos estão completamente alagados.
Neste momento já chove fraco,a frente está quase a terminar por aqui.


----------



## aoc36 (25 Nov 2016 às 10:05)

Aqui pelos Algarves mais do mesmo.....sol,sol


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 10:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Desde as primeiras horas da madrugada que chove copiosamente, arrisco-me a dizer que teremos mais de 40mm/50mm acumulados e mais irá acumular durante o resto do dia.


A EMA de Portalegre( 597m) já passou dos 60mm, por aqui igual.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2016 às 10:16)

Manhã de Sol por Faro! Pelos modelos pouca chuva cairá neste evento no geral do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo mas pode ser que a depressão modifique um pouco a sua trajectória e tenhamos alguma chuva amanhã ou Domingo. Apesar do aparato dos últimos dias na generalidade o mês será seco nos locais do costume.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 10:24)

E pronto já parou de chover, muita água caiu dos céus desde ontem á noite, os campos alagados.
Agora é a lotaria dos aguaceiros.
O GFS acabou por modelar bem a situação, já o ECM esteve péssimo.


----------



## trepkos (25 Nov 2016 às 10:30)

Por aqui já parou a chuva, deu para matar saudades! Que chuvada!

Venha o próximo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2016 às 13:22)

Por Arronches, continua a chover moderadamente, só com alguns momentos de "molha-parvos".
Arrisco dizer que tem chovido mais em Arronches do que em Portalegre pois, segundo os dados do IPMA, desde as 10h que não chove na capital do distrito e aqui ainda não parou...
Off-Topic: @joralentejano tens alguma de quantificar a precipitação acumulada em Arronches??


----------



## vamm (25 Nov 2016 às 13:36)

Chuva, chuva e chuva! Abençoada  Começou de madrugada e desde então que tem sido constante. Bem bom! Já tinha saudades de dias assim


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2016 às 13:46)

chuvada monumental em Faro! durou 5 min...pelo radar é só por cá!

#edit 13:51#  Já faz sol mas descarregou bem. Foi uma célula minúscula.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2016 às 13:51)

vamm disse:


> Chuva, chuva e chuva! Abençoada  Começou de madrugada e desde então que tem sido constante. Bem bom! Já tinha saudades de dias assim



Parece que foi sorte...pelo radar a precipitação passou toda no sentido sudoeste-nordeste sendo Odemira a zona mais a sul. Pelo menos é o que detenho das imagens de radar. Dá ideia, por exemplo, que em Ourique/Castro verde pouco ou nada choveu.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2016 às 14:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por Arronches, continua a chover moderadamente, só com alguns momentos de "molha-parvos".
> Arrisco dizer que tem chovido mais em Arronches do que em Portalegre pois, segundo os dados do IPMA, desde as 10h que não chove na capital do distrito e aqui ainda não parou...
> Off-Topic: @joralentejano tens alguma de quantificar a precipitação acumulada em Arronches??


Acompanho a estação que está localizada no Assumar da netatmo, que segue com *28.9mm.*
Aqui em Arronches o acumulado deve ser superior pois continua a chover e na última atualização da estação o acumulado nem mexeu, nada melhor que uma estação na própria localização mas infelizmente não existemmas penso que antigamente havia uma, podiam optar por colocar uma na torre do relógio, seria interessante principalmente no que toca ao vento!
__________________
Continua a chove bem, belo caudal que tem o rio, já não se via um dia assim à algum tempo por estas bandas, esperemos que venham mais.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2016 às 15:10)

Parece que existe ali uma parede algures no Baixo Alentejo que não deixa a precipitação vir mais para leste. No litoral Baixo Alentejano parece que tem chovido bem mas um pouco mais para o interior nada de nada. E não, não são as serras as culpadas desta vez é mesmo o movimento da depressão. Sempre tudo a desfavor!
No sotavento Algarvio ainda choveu qualquer coisa graças a uma abençoada linha de instabilidade que se formou mas parece que foi muito circunscrita ao litoral.
Como referi foram 5 min de chuva intensa...melhor que nada


----------



## talingas (25 Nov 2016 às 15:45)

Desde que o episódio de chuva se iniciou, registo 43,8mm acumulados. Por agora sigo com 9,0°C. Vento mantém-se moderado de S.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2016 às 16:24)

Chove com intensidade já à bastante tempo, não pára de cair desde +/- das 13h  que grande rega! É chuva miudinha mas intensa.
A estação do Assumar regista neste momento *30.6mm*, como a linha de precipitação é muito fina e está apenas a passar por aqui, estou às cegas mas assim a olho já deve passar dos 40mm.

EDIT: Chuva muito forte agora, ￼o radar não está a mostrar a intensidade certa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2016 às 16:33)

joralentejano disse:


> linha de precipitação é muito fina e está apenas a passar por aqui,



Tão fina que passa entre Portalegre e Campo Maior e só cá é que chove... 
@joralentejano diria que, nesta tarde em Arronches, deve ter chovido o mesmo que durante a madrugada em Portalegre (Cidade)  
E continua bem "agarradinha", com alguns períodos de moderada a forte, com algum vento à mistura...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2016 às 16:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Tão fina que passa entre Portalegre e Campo Maior e só cá é que chove...
> @joralentejano diria que, nesta tarde em Arronches, deve ter chovido o mesmo que durante a madrugada em Portalegre (Cidade)
> E continua bem "agarradinha", com alguns períodos de moderada a forte, com algum vento à mistura...


Às vezes, sai a sorte grande e vem ca tudo a parar  Não estava à espera que chovesse tanto agora de tarde, os ribeiros aqui em redor estão a abarrotar de água


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Às vezes, sai a sorte grande e vem ca tudo a parar  Não estava à espera que chovesse tanto agora de tarde, os ribeiros aqui em redor estão a abarrotar de água


Boa tarde amigo, aqui não está a chover, o sol até vai espreitando.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boa tarde amigo, aqui não está a chover, o sol até vai espreitando.


Em tão poucos km's tudo muda radicalmente, incrível, já com as temperaturas é igual...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 16:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Em tão poucos km's tudo muda radicalmente, incrível, já com as temperaturas é igual...


Retiro o que disse, de repente ficou cerrado de nevoeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

Boa noite,
A chuva está de volta


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2016 às 19:43)

Chove bem novamente 
No Assumar a estação segue com *31.9mm *


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 20:29)

Por Vendas novas dia de céu nublado e algumas abertas de sol...durante o dia não choveu, pelo que o acumulado ficou-se, desde quinta até agora de (41,7 mm).
T.máxima de 15°C
T.atual de 11,5°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (25 Nov 2016 às 22:00)

Em Évora vai chuviscando... Não sei se vem mais chuva ou não.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 22:09)

á pouco ainda choveu mais um pouco o que elevou o acumulado para os *64,5mm* aqui aos 600m.
Só para terem uma noção de como a altitude e o fato de estar ao pé da serra faz diferença, saí daqui manhã cedo a chover forte, cheguei  á zona industrial de Portalegre e estava a chover fraco, isto em 11/ 12 Kms.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2016 às 22:23)

Boas, por aqui, regressei ao deserto. 

A partir das 00 h até às 10 h, hora que saí de Vila Viçosa, não parou de chover, ora moderada ou com períodos mais forte, digo eu, que dormi que nem um anjo.  Todo o ribeiro levava uma bela quantidade de água, os campos alagados entre Vila Viçosa e Alandroal, até Reguengos foi sempre a chover. Em Beja, choveu durante a hora de almoço até umas 15h30m, por aí, de Castro Verde para baixo, pouco ou nada choveu, tirando a zona de São Marcos da Serra e Santana da Serra, em que apanhei um valente aguaceiro.

Tive que ir matar saudades da chuva, ao Alentejo.


----------



## vamm (25 Nov 2016 às 22:42)

Esteve entre as 18h e as 22h sem chover. À pouco caiu um belo aguaceiro, bem pesadinho


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Nov 2016 às 22:44)

Em Moura a chuva foi escassa. Aliás, pouca chuva e pouco vento... um dia algo monótono em termos meteorológicos. Durante a noite houve alguma chuva e durante a manhã o céu esteve sempre muito nublado mas nada de chuva. Apenas durante a tarde, por volta das 15:00 é que a chuva foi um pouco mais intensa, mas de curta duração. Em suma, alegro-me com a chuva que foi abundante noutras partes do Alentejo e com o belo nevão no Norte, porque aqui pela margem esquerda do Guadiana o espetro da seca (que há de tornar isto num deserto...) não nos sai da cabeça.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2016 às 22:52)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Em Moura a chuva foi escassa. Aliás, pouca chuva e pouco vento... um dia algo monótono em termos meteorológicos. Durante a noite houve alguma chuva e durante a manhã o céu esteve sempre muito nublado mas nada de chuva. Apenas durante a tarde, por volta das 15:00 é que a chuva foi um pouco mais intensa, mas de curta duração. Em suma, alegro-me com a chuva que foi abundante noutras partes do Alentejo e com o belo nevão no Norte, porque aqui pela margem esquerda do Guadiana o espetro da seca (que há de tornar isto num deserto...) não nos sai da cabeça.


Foi pena esta chuva não ter favorecido o Baixo Alentejo( interior) e o Algarve, mas pode ser que melhores eventos venham


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2016 às 22:53)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Em Moura a chuva foi escassa. Aliás, pouca chuva e pouco vento... um dia algo monótono em termos meteorológicos. Durante a noite houve alguma chuva e durante a manhã o céu esteve sempre muito nublado mas nada de chuva. Apenas durante a tarde, por volta das 15:00 é que a chuva foi um pouco mais intensa, mas de curta duração. Em suma, alegro-me com a chuva que foi abundante noutras partes do Alentejo e com o belo nevão no Norte, porque aqui pela margem esquerda do Guadiana o espetro da seca (que há de tornar isto num deserto...) não nos sai da cabeça.


Fico triste por causa da situação no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve, é incrível como tudo passa ao lado da zona sudeste do país, a frente que deu muita chuva até ao Alentejo central dissipou-se mal chegou ao Baixo Alentejo e a chuva que estava a sul do Algarve dirigiu-se toda para Espanha, mais parece coisa do diabo. Esperemos que o inverno não seja seco senão a situação pode tornar-se extremamente grave ￼


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2016 às 00:01)

Grande chuvada!


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 00:59)

Depois de um dia seco em Albufeira, chove  e acaba de cair um raia com alguma potência. 

Sigo com 2.7mm chuva
Temp: 13.5
Humidade: 92%
Mbar: 1003


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 01:09)

A frente está com ecos vermelhos e vai em direção a Faro.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (26 Nov 2016 às 02:06)

Por quarteira acordei com 1 bomba seguiram se 3 ou 4 mas de momento apenas chove fraco/ moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2016 às 09:31)

Por aqui andamos na lotaria dos aguaceiros e continuará neste fim de semana. Ontem houve aguaceiros muito localizados e fortes aqui na zona. Ao final da tarde apanhei um aguaceiro forte na zona do estádio Algarve mas não foi a regra mas sim a excepção na generalidade do Algarve. De noite não dei por ela mas pelo radar parece que passou algo por cá por volta das 2h00 da madrugada.
A situação não está má de todo, para os terrenos tem sido bom que estão empapados e a erva nasce com força mas não existe escorrência nenhuma. 
Precisamos de boas chuvadas pelo Inverno fora para começar a encher os cursos de água e nascentes. 


Por agora segue uma manhã com sol muito semelhante a ontem!


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2016 às 12:06)

Neste momento e a chegar bem rápido... direcção S/SO


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2016 às 12:24)

Já se ouvem alguns roncos, só não consigo perceber se é das células a norte ou das que chegam de SO.

(Desculpem o tamanho destas fotos, estava com o telemóvel)


----------



## trepkos (26 Nov 2016 às 12:27)

Trovoada em Montemor neste momento. Começa a chover.

Não ouvia um trovão desde junho...


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2016 às 12:35)

trepkos disse:


> Trovoada em Montemor neste momento. Começa a chover.
> 
> Não ouvia um trovão desde junho...



Exacto, os roncos que ouço são das células a norte. O céu segue muito negro para lá






A célula a Sul, segue bonita no sentido NE:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2016 às 12:42)

Boas,
Chuva toda a noite em geral fraca, o acumulado é de *8.8mm*, este evento até agora rendeu *45.5mm*
O acumulado mensal é de *105.1mm*fantástico Nesta estação é o mês mais chuvoso do ano, as voltas que isto deu, incrível.

Agora o dia segue com muitas nuvens e estão *13,5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2016 às 12:44)

Bons dias,
Por Vendas novas caiu um aguaceiro forte à pouco , muitas nuvens no céu
Mínima de 8,6°C
T.atual de 13,8°C
Pressão a 1001 hPa
Hr de 88%
Vento de SE
Acumulado desde quinta à noite de 42,5 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2016 às 12:48)

A partir de amanhã até quinta não chove ....
Hoje de tarde ainda deverá vir mais alguns aguaceiros 
A trovoada aqui não tem aparecido...
Acumulado total deste mês até o momento de 93,5 mm (Muito Bom!)

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2016 às 12:56)

A célula que passou aqui mesmo ao lado, segue na direcção de Ourique e já tem trovoada


----------



## trepkos (26 Nov 2016 às 13:03)

Continua a trovejar.

E vai chovendo.


----------



## trepkos (26 Nov 2016 às 13:30)

Trovões mais intensos.


----------



## trepkos (26 Nov 2016 às 14:08)

A célula vai lentamente para a zona de Évora/arraiolos.

Muito activa


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 14:57)

Grande frente em Sagres. Imagem retirada do beachcam no MEOtv


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2016 às 15:26)

V.R.S.A.

Dia de Ontem: Marcado por aguaceiros fortes ( por vezes diluvianos) e algum frio. Nada de trovoada! Nem aviso amarelo houve... mas Olhão para cá já é Marrocos :P

Dia de Hoje: Madrugada marcada por aguaceiros moderados e uma manha natalícia marcada por forte nevoeiro que se dissipou á hora de almoço. Neste momento já começou o forçamento vertical, com algumas formações a desenvolverem. Entretanto as células já estão entrado Algarve dentro...e parecem vir poderosas!

Uma boa tarde a todos e boas fotos!!


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2016 às 15:30)

Boas, 
Tarde de períodos de céu muito nublado 
T.atual de 14,5°C
Acumulado mensal de 91,5 mm
Pressão a 1000 hPa
Hr de 90%


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Happy (26 Nov 2016 às 15:40)

Boas,

Por vezes vem chuva bem forte com pingas muito grossas com alguns relampagos e estrondos bem fortes, o céu está medonho


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 15:53)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## trepkos (26 Nov 2016 às 15:54)

O cenário para SW é este.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:05)

Rendeu 3.9mm com pingas bem grocas e temperatura baixar antes da frente descarregar. 
Temp - 15:36h - 15.7º
Temp - 16:03 - 14.9º


----------



## Happy (26 Nov 2016 às 16:09)

E assim está o céu... já esteve pior...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2016 às 16:12)

Relâmpago e trovão
Céu escuro para S.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:15)

Acabo de ouvir trovoada, fim de dia bastante escuro parece mais 18:00h do que 16:15.

Potente ️


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2016 às 16:16)

Belo relâmpago mas não ouvi trovão! Passou de raspão, ainda tirei algumas fotos da célula, mais logo coloco aqui 
Vai pingando!


----------



## talingas (26 Nov 2016 às 16:16)

Ela está chegando.. 10,6°C


----------



## talingas (26 Nov 2016 às 16:19)

E já cai um bom aguaceiro.. Mas parece-me que será muito breve...


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:24)

Como está o tempo em Faro? Um avião não consegui-o aterrar


----------



## Happy (26 Nov 2016 às 16:36)

Um fez um go-around, mas já aterrou, e estão mais dois em Hold, é a frente que vem de Oeste e passou por aqui...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2016 às 16:45)

V.R.S.A.

O tempo por aqui está a ficar medonho.. já pinga!!


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2016 às 17:50)

Temperatura a descer 11°C
Foto de agora 






Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (26 Nov 2016 às 18:09)

De Évora avisto muitos relâmpagos para o interior, E e S.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2016 às 18:23)

Boas,
Aqui deixo fotos da célula que passou de raspão a meio da tarde por aqui:








Pelo aspeto no horizonte por onde quer que passa-se dava uma boa chuvada...








O final do dia foi assim:




Também aproveitei e tirei algumas ao rio, já tem um bom caudal à alguns dias, a barragem agradece 
















Ribeira de Arronches:




Desculpem a quantidade de fotos 
__________________
Agora céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e estão *7,8ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2016 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Desculpem a quantidade de fotos



Na minha opinião só enriquece o seguimento,continua, belas fotos!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2016 às 18:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na minha opinião só enriquece o seguimento,continua, belas fotos!


Concordo, Obrigado!!


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2016 às 19:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Concordo, Obrigado!!


Belas fotos do rio e do céu de Arronches! Grato Joralentejano

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (26 Nov 2016 às 19:56)

joselamego já vi que pela foto estás quase ao pé da minha localização, estás junto aos Salesianos e eu do outro lado da estrada N4 nos prédios onde está uma clinica. eheh 
A máxima de hoje foi de 15.6ºC e mínima de 9.1ºC, agora tenho 10.7ºC e não chove.


----------



## Teya (26 Nov 2016 às 20:00)

Sagres, com granizo, chuva e trovoada


----------



## Happy (26 Nov 2016 às 20:21)

Em Portimão com muitas bombas e chuva forte temporariamente...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2016 às 20:44)

Boas,
Hoje praticamente só choveu de madrugada e a meio da tarde com um aguaceiro.
Parece-me que este evento de chuva está praticamente terminado por aqui.
O acumulado mensal segue com 162.2mm e não deve mexer muito mais até ao fim do mês.


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2016 às 20:53)

Estou em Portimão e confirmo, bela trovoada, bem regadinha


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2016 às 21:01)

Brunomc disse:


> joselamego já vi que pela foto estás quase ao pé da minha localização, estás junto aos Salesianos e eu do outro lado da estrada N4 nos prédios onde está uma clinica. eheh
> A máxima de hoje foi de 15.6ºC e mínima de 9.1ºC, agora tenho 10.7ºC e não chove.


Olá Bruno, sim estou junto aos salesianos....a máxima , segundo minha estação foi de 15,5°C
T.atual de 10,8°C
Pressão a 1002 hPa
Hr de 97°%
Moramos perto um do outro! Ehhh

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## rafathunderstorm (26 Nov 2016 às 21:18)

Nesta tarde saiu me o jackpot  ja nao os ouvia tão perto à alguns anos.
Ficam aqui algumas fotos que tirei ao longo do dia por Quarteira


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2016 às 21:53)

sagres em 2h: *41.4mm* (25.7+15.7)


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 22:19)

Grande noite! Trovoada ️️️️ Potente


----------



## GoN_dC (26 Nov 2016 às 22:22)

Que estoiro em Portimão. Noite medonha!


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 22:25)

Grande estoiro, até o serviço do M** foi abaixo


----------



## trepkos (26 Nov 2016 às 22:33)

Aproveitem pessoal! As trovoadas já são raras, ai então... são quase unicórnios.


----------



## pmontas (26 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Pelo radar... aproxima-se uma grande carga de água para Albufeira


----------



## Happy (26 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Mesmo, grandes bombas.... vejo eco's vermelhos na direcção de Albufeira, atenção...


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2016 às 22:36)

Fico feliz amigos do Algarve que estejam a ser abençoados por esta chuvada e trovoada! Também merecem !

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 22:37)

Aqui por Albufeira está onfire. Com cada estoiro...chuva forte.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2016 às 22:42)

Acalmou.
Sente se  arrefecimento repentino e caio algum pedraso


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2016 às 22:54)

em Faro não se passa nada relevante. Alguns aguaceiros curtos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2016 às 22:55)

Por aqui, começa-se a ouvir a trovoada.  O IPMA subiu para aviso laranja no Algarve.


----------



## luky (26 Nov 2016 às 23:00)

Estacao do Carvoeiro em baixo desde as 21h :/
Vento por vezes muiiiito intenso ao entardecer (60 com pico perto dos 90km/h).
Grandes trovoes e aluma chuva, mas por aqui nao tao forte como no mês passado.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2016 às 23:07)

pode ser que me engane mas esse aviso laranja não será aqui para o sotavento.


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2016 às 23:11)

A trovoada não sai daqui e é com cada estoiro. E a chuva? Bastante! Os amigos do algarve tiveram a parte deles


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2016 às 23:22)

Agreste disse:


> pode ser que me engane mas esse aviso laranja não será aqui para o sotavento.



O aviso é, para o barlavento.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2016 às 23:22)

15 minutos depois... tudo na mesma.

a trovoada não chega cá.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2016 às 23:40)

belo estrondo agora...

afinal, enganei-me.

de momento não chove.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2016 às 23:44)

Parece que está um pouco a norte...por Loulé deve estar forte! Por volta das 22h30 apanhei um aguaceiro fortíssimo no estádio Algarve. Pelo radar as trovoadas estão a cortar por essa zona.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2016 às 00:03)

aguaceiro forte durante 20 minutos mas a trovoada passou a norte da cidade.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (27 Nov 2016 às 00:26)

Que noite espectacular...ja nao apanhava assim a alguns anos..agora acalmou um pouco por quarteira, mas de vez em quando la se ouve mais um trovaozinho para dar o ar da sua graça


----------



## aoc36 (27 Nov 2016 às 00:48)

Começou de novo o festival...chove com bastante intensidade e trovoada


----------



## aoc36 (27 Nov 2016 às 01:12)

Noite Top.

Acho que em 7 anos que vivo em Albuferia nunca vi tanta portencia junta nos relampagos, com cada estoiro, ainda se vai ouvindo de longe.
Chuva bastante intensa, por vezes forte. Se continuase assim a baixa ia de novo por agua.

Dia 27:
Temp Max: 17.7º
Temp Min: 11.5º
Precp: 25.1mm - entre as 22 e as 00 - 14.4mm

Domingo 28:
Sigo já com 5.4mm
Temp: 12.1º

Ps: Agora segue o festival para o satovento com ecos amarelos e laranjas a entrar junto ao aeroporto de Faro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2016 às 01:14)

Com o núcleo da depressão a descer para Sul e depois a virar para Este e desaparecer do mapa amanhã ao final do dia, as atenções estão viradas para o Sul!

Alerta laranja no Algarve e amarelo em Beja e Setúbal. Have fun guys!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2016 às 01:32)

Boa noite pessoal.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos dos 'claroes' a Sul de Altura, Castro Marim.
Foram tiradas pelo meu irmão à momentos. Qualidade de telemóvel


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2016 às 01:47)

Mais 4 fotografias da trovoada que vai passando por Altura.
A eletricidade já deu o estouro. 





















Na última foto lá se apanhou um pouco do raio por baixo das nuvens baixas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2016 às 01:48)

E aqui fica a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Nov 2016 às 02:25)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mais 4 fotografias da trovoada que vai passando por Altura.
> A eletricidade já deu o estouro.
> 
> 
> ...



Bons registos. 

Essas nuvens baixas a serem "sugadas" pela célula, uma imagem típica de células com rotação. Parece haver aí uma wallcloud.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2016 às 09:41)

joselamego disse:


> Belas fotos do rio e do céu de Arronches! Grato Joralentejano
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2016 às 09:45)

Bom dia,
O dia começa com muitas nuvens e fresco.
Ontem à noite ainda choveu, dou como terminado este excelente evento que salvou novembro de ser extremamente seco


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2016 às 10:36)

76mm nesta depressão, a chover desde o dia 20.

84,6mm no total.

ainda assim o mês ficará abaixo do valor médio esperado. Ficaremos a 94%.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2016 às 11:29)

Umas fotos de ontem:









Não percam o Álbum completo aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2016 às 12:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Umas fotos de ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos, essas como as restantes, sempre em cima do acontecimento.
Já deves ter cá um bruto arquivo fotográfico de trovoadas.


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2016 às 13:28)

ecobcg disse:


> Umas fotos de ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas fotos Ecobcg.Parabens !

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2016 às 13:34)

Boas tardes,
Céu com períodos de muito nublado 
Mínima de 8°C
T.atual de 15,7°C
Pressão a 1007 hPa
Hr de 80%
Vento de N
Acumulado de pluviosidade mensal de 91,5 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (27 Nov 2016 às 15:34)

Segundo relato de familiares ontem em Sagres foi um fartote de granizo, chuva e trovoada.


----------



## AMFC (27 Nov 2016 às 15:50)

Ontem em Sagres


----------



## rafathunderstorm (27 Nov 2016 às 16:09)

Alguns registos que fiz esta noite por Quarteira


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2016 às 16:28)

O céu está tarde por Vendas Novas
T.maxima de 16°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2016 às 16:39)

Neste momento a Serra de Monchique a ser bem regada. Dá para ver a partir da Guia


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2016 às 17:05)

Zona de Santana da Serra com uma boa descarga agora. O céu anda bem carregado por aqui


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2016 às 17:27)

As cores do céu , final do dia...
T.atual de 14°C






Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2016 às 23:46)

Boas,
Dia com muitas nuvens mas não choveu, o sol ainda deu o ar de sua graça algumas vezes, temperatura fresca e felizmente vai-se manter assim.
Máx: *14,1°C*

O céu limpou e com o vento nulo a temperatura tem vindo a descer bem, mínima a ser batida constantemente.
Tatual: *5,7°C *


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Nov 2016 às 10:24)

Bom dia, imagem da trovoada de sábado, esta captada no sábado à tarde em Albufeira.


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

Esta capatda ao final da tarde de domingo em Albufeira...


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2016 às 11:22)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 7°C
T.atual de 14,5°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Nov 2016 às 12:38)

Deixo aqui um pequeno registo em vídeo do que consegui captar em Albufeira na tarde/noite de sábado.


----------



## james (28 Nov 2016 às 13:11)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Alguns registos que fiz esta noite por Quarteira



Fabuloso!!!


----------



## weatherbox (28 Nov 2016 às 13:57)

Agreste disse:


> 76mm nesta depressão, a chover desde o dia 20.
> 84,6mm no total.
> ainda assim o mês ficará abaixo do valor médio esperado. Ficaremos a 94%.



Abaixo do valor médio está correcto, abaixo do valor esperado está errado, em estatística não pode esperar que um valor esteja sempre acima da média de uma distribuição


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2016 às 14:36)

Boas,
O dia começou frio e com alguma geada por aqui, a mínima foi de *1,4ºC*
De manhã era possível visualizar nevoeiro no horizonte para sul:




Ainda tentou progredir para norte mas depressa se dissipou...




Agora céu com muitas nuvens que de vez em quando tapam o sol, vento fraco e estão *14,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2016 às 16:33)

Boas,
Céu com algumas nuvens durante a tarde.
Máxima de 17,5°C
Atual de 16,7°C
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Hr de 71%
Vento de NO

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## rafathunderstorm (28 Nov 2016 às 20:48)

james disse:


> Fabuloso!!!


Obrigada


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2016 às 21:38)

Boas,
Manhã com muito sol mas durante a tarde o céu ficou bastante escuro, mais parecia que ia chover.
A máxima foi de *14,9ºC *

Agora estão* 5,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2016 às 21:47)

Boas,
Máxima de 17,5°C
T.atual de 10,5°C
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento de E
Hr de 91%
Céu parcialmente nublado

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2016 às 23:53)

Nevoeiro a formar-se, sensação gelada ￼ estão *4,1°C *com *99% HR*


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2016 às 12:24)

o dia não acaba sem uma trovoada... está um daqueles dias estranhos.

chuviscou logo pela manhã cedo. Esteve sol, agora está nublado de novo.


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2016 às 12:52)

Bons dias,
Mínima de 7,5 °C
T.atual de 16,5°C
Vento de SE
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Hr de 73%
Céu parcialmente nublado , com abertas de sol

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2016 às 14:18)

Está um fluxo húmido de Sueste...é a nossa Monção  Esta pode ser uma boa semana para o sul com as devidas reservas a que já estamos habituados.


----------



## luky (29 Nov 2016 às 16:22)

Bela rega por aqui 
Surpreendeu-me... Ainda na hora de almoço estive na praia de fato de banho.


----------



## Happy (29 Nov 2016 às 17:07)

Por cima de Portimão e a Este está assim...bela célula


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2016 às 17:45)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
T.máxima de 17,2°C
Mínima de 7,3°C
T.atual de 15°C
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Hr de 82%
Vento de E

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2016 às 21:34)

Foi um dia estranho, ora sol, ora nublado. Ao final do dia começou a ficar muito nublado, está frio e um vento que corta. É bom que se avizinhem boas coisas amanhã


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2016 às 22:48)

trovoadas disse:


> Está um fluxo húmido de Sueste...é a nossa Monção  Esta pode ser uma boa semana para o sul com as devidas reservas a que já estamos habituados.



Ai se este fluxo de sueste, viesse em Setembro com a água escaldante, isso é um bombom. Os próximos dias, poderão ser a Monção, normalmente o sueste vai durar pelo menos uma semana e a precipitação poderá surpreender e claro, não existe sueste sem trovoada estão sempre interligadas estas cut-off's, se a coisa correr bem, até podemos ter um Dezembro chuvoso por aqui, ou seja, acima da média e já lá vão uns 6 anos que não apanhamos um de jeito. 

Esta tarde, fui a São Brás e apanhei logo chuva a seguir a Estói, da rotunda de acesso à A22 no nó de Olhão choveu até aí, daí para baixo até Olhão já não caiu nada.


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2016 às 23:35)

O vento aumentou de intensidade consideravelmente. Até assobia às janelas! Aí vem mimo, ai vem vem


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 08:32)

O radar está agressivo.
Celulas valentes a entrar na ponta de Sagres e costa vicentina.
Infelizmente as webcams mais proximas estão off, tanto as do beachcam como a da praia do Martinhal, juntando a isso o mapa DEA´s do IPMA mantem-se  igualmente off...fica díficil.



screen capture


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 09:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> O radar está agressivo.
> Celulas valentes a entrar na ponta de Sagres e costa vicentina.
> Infelizmente as webcams mais proximas estão off, tanto as do beachcam como a da praia do Martinhal, juntando a isso o mapa DEA´s do IPMA mantem-se  igualmente off...fica díficil.
> 
> ...


Alta festa que por ali vai.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 09:31)

Possível Whale's mouth cloud agora em Sagres:




Fonte


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2016 às 09:50)

Bom dia,
Desde ontem ao final do dia que apareceu bastante vento e tem-se mantido até agora, vento de leste que seca tudo num instante 
Em Portalegre o vento tem sido mais forte que em Arronches. Céu com muitas nuvens altas e disto não deve passar, sensação um bocado desconfortável, temperaturas a rodar os 13/14°C.
Especial atenção para o litoral centro/sul, deve estar agreste na zona sudoeste.
Bons seguimentos


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 09:59)

Bela linha de instabilidade prestes a tocar praticamente todo o Litoral Sul, resta é saber se ela se chega mais para o lado..







www.ipma.pt


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 10:02)

Esta é a 1ª webcam(operacional entenda-se) a captar essa linha.
Zambujeira do Mar

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/zambujeira-do-mar/


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 10:12)

Muito provavelmente  nas próximas actualizações não vao aparecer grandes registos de precipitação na EMA de Sagres,pois até ao momento a precipitação torrencial vai passado a  escassos 3 kms a oeste.
A convecão é tramada.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 10:17)

É literalmente o que se pode chamar " Morrer na Praia " com a instabilidade ali ao virar da esquina mas é assim a Meteorologia...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 10:27)

A ponta de Sagres/Cabo de São Vicente deve estar levar com cada bomba, até eco roxo já apareceu por lá.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2016 às 10:34)

Dá para ver a "menina" a passar:
https://www.martinhal.com/sagres/pt/live-webcam-martinhal-pt/

edit:  está um pouco fora de data...mas engraçado que parece que ilustra mais ou menos a situação que se deve estar a viver neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 10:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Dá para ver a "menina" a passar:
> https://www.martinhal.com/sagres/pt/live-webcam-martinhal-pt/



As imagens estão desactualizadas, repara no canto superior direito, 26-11-2016.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2016 às 10:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> As imagens estão desactualizadas, repara no canto superior direito, 26-11-2016.


Sim já reparei  Dei mais atenção à nuvem negra a Oeste... É pena as coisas não funcionarem quando precisamos delas...


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2016 às 11:14)

Linha de células bem potentes a passar neste momento por Sagres, deve estar a descarregar bem


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2016 às 11:14)

Faro: sem chuva mas vento moderado de sul-sueste com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2016 às 11:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Sim já reparei  Dei mais atenção à nuvem negra a Oeste... É pena as coisas não funcionarem quando precisamos delas...



Mas a estação está a funcionar.

Rain rate nos 160mm/h!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 11:45)

Agora sim, vamos ter nas próximas actualizações bons mm registados na EMA de Sagres.
A linha lá se desclocou para Este.


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2016 às 11:50)

Bons dias,
Céu muito nublado , algum vento de Sudeste
T.minima de 11,6°C
T.atual de 15,6°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Hr de 84%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 11:50)

Os meus contactos em Sagres confirmam chuva muito forte com trovoada contínua.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 12:14)

Realmente impressionante o que está acontecer em Sagres, o radar fala por si.
Não me admirava nada que na actualização das 12horas aparecesse uns 20 mm pelo menos.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2016 às 12:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Realmente impressionante o que está acontecer em Sagres, o radar fala por si.
> Não me admirava nada que na actualização das 12horas aparecesse uns 20 mm pelo menos.


*54,2mm* na estação do Martinhal na última hora.

Com o rain rate a superar algumas vezes os 150mm/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 12:18)

AnDré disse:


> *54,2mm* na estação do Martinhal na última hora.
> 
> Com o rain rate a superar algumas vezes os 150mm/h.



Situação grave ! Valor brutal!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2016 às 12:29)

Alguns registos, em principio são de hoje.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 12:34)

Aqueles ecos amarelos ao início da manhã estavam no 50/50 afinal fizeram mesmo land-fall esses valores são impressionantes espero que não cause problemas de maior..


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2016 às 12:36)

A EMA de Sagres acumulou* 32,1mm* das 11h às 12h.


----------



## Thomar (30 Nov 2016 às 12:37)

Segundo o IPMA, na última hora em Sagres *32,1mm! *Com apenas +13,9ºC.
Destaque para o vento que faz na Fóia, desde manhã sempre acima dos 60km/h, útima atualização 67,7Km/h.


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 13:03)

Desde de puto que me recordo que este tipo de depressões, com vento de sueste, são muito generosas para a zona de Sagres.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 14:12)

Definição de "morrer tudo na praia"


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2016 às 15:19)

A lagoa do Martinhal em Sagres, alimentada pela ribeira, encheu e começou a vazar para o mar. Não é assim tão comum, tal não foi a quantidade de precipitação,  pois aquela lagoa tem uma grande capacidade de encaixe.


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2016 às 17:01)

Ouviu-se trovões a manhã toda. Em Odemira choveu bem, com aguaceiros muito rápidos e bem recheados entre as 13h e as 14h, daí para o interior nem uma pinguinha só muito vento e frio.


----------



## Teya (30 Nov 2016 às 19:16)

Sagres hoje foi impressionante,
https://img42.com/Eywsq
https://img42.com/P1qTY

As fotos ao são minhas, mas ilustram bem, para quem conhece, o rio que a estrada principal se tornou.


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2016 às 19:51)

Boas,
Céu sempre nublado todo o dia
Máxima de 17°C
Mínima de 10,2°C
T.atual de 15,5°C
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Hr de 70%
Vento de Sudeste 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2016 às 21:03)

Relâmpagos a Oeste cheguei a ouvir trovões e a célula está em Lagos/Monchique. Parece muito potente!


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2016 às 21:04)

Minha nossa, que é aquilo que vai ali no radar?  Nao há ninguém por Sagres e arredores? Há ecos vermelhos por lá!


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2016 às 21:13)

Parece ser uma célula perigosa para Monchique!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2016 às 21:22)

Medo, que apanhei em Sagres ao final da manhã.  Ainda, por cima, não levei a máquina fotográfica. 

Da Raposeira até Sagres, foi um autêntico "dilúvio", não ia a mais de 20 km/h e era água por todos os lados e raios caírem como flechas, contei uns 5 raios a caírem a uns 200 a 300 metros de mim. 

Às 13h30 m já brilhava o sol. 

Mas, que dados são aqueles do vento em Sagres 0km/h, só se o anenómetro foi colocado em casa.  

Em Sagres, foi aonde eu apanhei mais vento em todo o litoral algarvio, o vento soprava forte com rajadas.


----------



## GoN_dC (30 Nov 2016 às 21:24)

Neste momento por Portimão chuva moderada com períodos fortes. Muita trovoada à mistura.

Edit 21:30 - Chuva muito forte neste momento.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2016 às 22:07)

aquela linha de trovoadas é bastante intensa... bastante chuva reportada em aljezur com trovoada forte.


----------



## GoN_dC (30 Nov 2016 às 22:11)

Volta a aparecer a trovoada forte, quando já se só ouvia ao longe. 

A estação Mefeofontes registou ainda há pouco um rainrate de 155.6mm/hora!


----------



## aoc36 (30 Nov 2016 às 22:54)

Em Albufeira está a começar o festival.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2016 às 22:54)

está progredir lentamente... aqui em Faro não se passa nada.

na webcam da praia já se avistam os relampagos...

fraca qualidade das imagens noturnas...

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd


----------



## chispe (30 Nov 2016 às 22:55)

nao se passa nada por faro

e no resto do algarve alguem sabe do que se passa?

e será que vai chover hoje por faro?


----------



## sielwolf (30 Nov 2016 às 22:55)

Por Lagoa...










Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (30 Nov 2016 às 22:57)

Aqui quase que já não chove, mas ouve-se trovoada muito forte ao longe. Pena não dar para ver a potência das descargas no site do IPMA.


----------



## Happy (30 Nov 2016 às 22:58)

Que bomba neste momento em Portimão...e não foi sequer perto...que espectáculo de dia...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 22:59)

sielwolf disse:


> Por *Lagoa*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A ironia...


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2016 às 23:02)

chispe disse:


> e será que vai chover hoje por faro?



se a linha aguentar podemos ter meia hora de trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 23:03)

Flashes brutais na praia do Evaristo!
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-evaristo/


----------



## chispe (30 Nov 2016 às 23:03)

Agreste disse:


> se a linha aguentar podemos ter meia hora de trovoada.


daqui a quanto tempo mais ou menos sabes?


----------



## Happy (30 Nov 2016 às 23:06)

Em Portimão já aguenta desde as 20:50 e ainda dura com potência


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

os relâmpagos já são visíveis da praia de faro...

mais meia hora, talvez e a trovoada está aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Nov 2016 às 23:12)

Alguém sabe porque razão não estão a aparecer quaisquer registos de descargas nos mapas (Blitzortung/Lightning maps)?


Que estranho. E o Estofex também parece que está cada vez mais fora dela.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2016 às 23:15)

Que brutalidade na costa sul do Algarve. Festa da boa!


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2016 às 23:15)

Isto realmente é verdade, vai sempre tudo para os mesmos  ainda se queixam que não têm animação hehehe... Estou a brincar...

Aproveitem mas é o momento porque trovoadas dessas que vos estão a afectar já se vêem cada vez menos...


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Nov 2016 às 23:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que brutalidade na costa sul do Algarve. Festa da boa!



lol no Blitzortung não aparece nada disso, está todo bugado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2016 às 23:22)

A linha de instabilidade mal entra em terra começa em declínio, compreensível. Mas ali em Sines quando volta ao mar volta forte e feia!






Já a península de Setúbal está a estragar a festa a Lisboa 

Algarve mais uma vez no centro das atenções neste mês, tem sido épico!


----------



## aoc36 (30 Nov 2016 às 23:24)

Chove forte em Albufeira, trovoada Nd de mais.


----------



## aoc36 (30 Nov 2016 às 23:27)

Falei de mais...


----------



## MikeCT (30 Nov 2016 às 23:30)

Já tenho a gopro na rua a gravar a ver se apanha alguma coisa de jeito 
Para já só claróes


----------



## GoN_dC (30 Nov 2016 às 23:35)

Volta a chuva moderada/forte. Que noite!


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2016 às 23:37)

chuvisca em faro, relâmpagos mas sem som da trovoada.


----------



## luky (30 Nov 2016 às 23:38)

1 hora de trovoada forte e chuva por aqui, 40mm.


----------



## sielwolf (30 Nov 2016 às 23:39)

Já chegou o reboque....há 2 carros que não conseguiram passar a rua aqui em lagoa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Happy (30 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

Grande chuvada mesmo....anda com alguns trovões ao longe


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2016 às 23:47)

a luz faz umas ameaças de se ir embora...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2016 às 23:47)

A luz quer ir embora.


----------



## sielwolf (30 Nov 2016 às 23:49)

Estrada cortada e bombeiros na rua
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Por Faro parece a calmaria antes da tempestade... alguns aguaceiros fracos e vai fazendo relâmpagos a sul. Já ouvi um trovão!


----------



## aoc36 (30 Nov 2016 às 23:55)

Por aqui choveu 16,4mm, acalmou logo. Agora os relâmpagos.....


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Nov 2016 às 23:55)

Embora ainda seja bem audível (e visível) a trovoada, e continue a chover, o "pico" da precipitação já parece ter passado pelo Algoz; foi cerca de meia-hora (entre as 23h 15min. e 23h45 min.) de precipitação intensa, embora tenha sido um fenómeno menos severo que o registado em finais de outubro.

O "comboio" segue agora, a todo o vapor, para o Sotavento...


----------



## chispe (30 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Já se ouve bem muito bem trovoada por faro


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

grande bomba, agora...


----------



## chispe (1 Dez 2016 às 00:02)

Por faro vai começar parece


----------



## Portugal Storms (1 Dez 2016 às 19:36)

Boa tarde, enviaram-me este vídeo de ontem em Albufeira, um raio que caiu bem perto, o estrondo é algo de assustador. (Ouvir com som)
Desculpem a qualidade mas foi filmado numa altura que chovia intensamente, com um telemóvel.


----------

